# liebe wow gemeinde



## gultis (14. September 2007)

also langsam is schluss das ewige rumgeheule von wegen war kopirt wow , wen dan wohl umgedreht es geht ja schon bei kleinigkeiten wie rüssi oder equit loss , sind euch mal die äxte der turen in donnerfels auf der anhöhe der ältesten aufgefallen ? ja nen dickes stück holz mit nehm grabstein drin ...waren die warhammer riesen nich vor urzeiten auch mal mit sowas bestückt ? genau wie eure sogenanten oger lords ..... wannstplatte un eisenfaust aber war klaut ja neh ....... omg 
von den "blizzard will warhammer un 40k rechte " geschichten fang ich jetz garnicht erst an 
un noch mal im ruhigen ..... merkt ihr nich das den leuten von war die anti komments egal sin ? das game is noch nich da keiner weiß 100% wies wird aber wen wer irgentwan mal was geklaut hat da blizz un nich gw 
hatte auch nie wer behautet war wolle das beste mmo werden ... nein aber ich bin mir sicher es wird ein verdammt geiles
hab den tread aufgemacht um argumente und gegenargumente zu sammeln für diese ewige diskussion .....
in den anderen nervt das off top einfach nur

liebe grüße

ps: ja ich spiel wow  trozdem wirds erstmal abgeschtelt sobald war da ist .... omg wie kann ich nur sonen verräter sein ? naja is halt nur nen game nich ?
hab gestern den geilen satz "rl is was für leute die in wow nichts ereichen" an den kopf bekommen un ich bin verdammt froh das war ab 16 wird wenigstens bleibt dan ein kleiner prozent satz der totalen zombies drausen


----------



## Pomela (14. September 2007)

mimimi?

Warum machen sie es nicht gleich ab 18? Dann spielen es nur noch Minderjährige... siehe CS


----------



## Doomseeker (14. September 2007)

@qultis 

du hast vollkommen recht, was die rechte usw angeht.

warhammer fantasy existiert seit glaub ich 25 jahren, blizzard nicht.

und wenn im spiel, das interface oder irgentetwas wow ähnlich sieht, mein gott , mann kann da net alzu viel anders machen. irgentwie wird man immer parallelen haben.


----------



## Zauma (14. September 2007)

Ich glaube ja nicht, daß Dir sowas gelingen wird, denn die WoW-Community wird leider von den "lol"-, "mimimi" -und "was weiß ich noch alles"-Helden dominiert.

Du glaubst doch nicht, daß solche Leute, die sich nicht ersthaft ausdrücken können, Dir hier konkrete Antworten geben, oder?

Wer sich ernsthaft für WAR interessiert, kennt die Unterschiede und macht solche Aussagen wie "alles geklaut" nicht. Die WoWler, die in den WAR-News posten werden sich kaum hierher verirren oder in ersthafte WAR-Foren.


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2007)

Doomseeker schrieb:


> und wenn im spiel, das interface oder irgentetwas wow ähnlich sieht, mein gott , mann kann da net alzu viel anders machen. irgentwie wird man immer parallelen haben.



Das Interface mit Aktionsleisten und Gruppen und Spielerframe gab es auch schon vor Wow so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztendlich bringt es auch nichts ein Interface sinnlos revolutionieren zu wollen, hier ist es ohnehin sinnvoller auf Quasi-Standards zu setzen.


----------



## DoNsen (14. September 2007)

Hab mal Filter rüberlaufen lassen...

"Liebe WoW-Gemeinde, ich richte mich in diesem Warhammer Online Unterforum an euch, weil ich vor lauter geweine und Frust nicht mehr klar denken kann und daher davon ausgehe, dass alle WoWler dauernd im Warhammer Forum unterwegs sind. Ich stelle erschreckt fest, dass es im gesamten Fantasie-Universum zu Paralleen kommen kann, und heulen deshalb direkt mal gegen WoW, weil ich - wie ich schon richtig erwähnt habe - in dem Spiel nichts reiße und jetzt was anderes rerollen muss, weil meine Freunde schon lange keine Lust mehr haben Samstag abend mal wieder raiden zu gehen, sondern lieber Mount Girlfriend clearen. Und ich wette mit euch, um all meine Rechdshraibungk-künsde, dass wenn mir mein Bruder Warhammer....äh wenn ich mir Warhammer gekauft hab mein Leben wieder sinnvoll wird. Juhu! So muss essen cu!"


----------



## Desdinova (14. September 2007)

DoNsen schrieb:


> Hab mal Filter rüberlaufen lassen...



Herzlichen Dank dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das hatte der Text mehr als dringend nötig. Das war der zweite seiner Art, der mir die letzten Tage über den Weg gelaufen ist. Schaut man sich diesen Text mal an, kommt man aus dem Kopfschütteln kaum mehr raus.

Sorry für das ausschweifende Offtopic geschreibsel, aber das kann ich einfach nicht unkommentiert hinnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (14. September 2007)

Ich bin ganz stark dafür, dass man für einen Foreineintritt einen Rechtschreibtest machen sollte. Sowas kann man sich ja nicht antun.


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2007)

Bei Wow-Seiten, zu denen buffe.de ja nun zählt, muss man da erfahrungsgemäß aber Abstriche machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (14. September 2007)

Tut mir Leid, aber das kann sich ja keiner durchlesen...
Ich konnte dem Text des Threadstarters nur entnehmen, dass WoW nicht kopiert hatte, sondern kopiert wird...
Wenn ich Sachen wie "omg" in solch einem Text lesen muss, rutscht meine Stimmung gänzlich in den Keller... Und wenn sich so Einer in so einem Text aufregt, na dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Djinto (14. September 2007)

so....dann will ich als eingefleischter wow-ler (seit open beta) mal meinen senf dazu ablassen!

...also ich denke das wow recht viele schwächen im pvp hat, vor allem was das open pvp betrifft....

und da die jungs von war auch die macher von daoc sind, hoffe ich das das rvr oder pvp die gleiche spieltiefe haben wird und damit wow in der gamemechanik etwas vorraus haben wird. (sollte ja auch sein, 3 jahre später *grins*.)

was mich aber etwas stutzig an war macht: 

ich bekomme kaum etwas mit, obwohl ich mich informiere, auch die hier bei blasc on gestellten videos sind mehr als schwach um die brust. screenshots kann man auch vergessen, es werden immer wieder die gleichen charaktere in gleicher ausrüstung bei den gleichen aktionen gezeigt.

auch die offizielle webpräsenz macht den eindruck einer privaten, zumindest was die geschwindigkeit betrifft, mit der der content erweitert wird.

daher meine frage an alle war interessenten: wirds gut, oder wirds keiner spielen wenns dann irgendwann mal mitte 2008 rauskommt, weil die grafik in DX10 zeiten mehr als abgeschlagen zu konkurrenten wie age of conan u.a. aussehen wird?!?


nochwas zu dem comment von tikume: man kann doch als moderator nicht seine eigene community disrespecten.... oder tust du generell dinge von denen du nicht überzeugt bist?

viele grüsse, djinto


----------



## bl00dwyn (14. September 2007)

Djinto schrieb:


> daher meine frage an alle war interessenten: wirds gut, oder wirds keiner spielen wenns dann irgendwann mal mitte 2008 rauskommt, weil die grafik in DX10 zeiten mehr als abgeschlagen zu konkurrenten wie age of conan u.a. aussehen wird?!?



Naja, die "DX10-Zeit" hat irgendwie noch nicht richtig angefangen, finde ich. Außerdem ist es auch nicht wichtig, ob ein Spiel nun DX10 hat oder nicht, solange die Grafik zur Atmosphäre des Spiels passt!
 Ich bin sogar ganz froh, dass WAR keine "Über-Grafik" hat, denn wie soll das Spiel denn laufen, wenn man mit einer Bioshock-Grafik zusammen mit guten >50 Spielern eine gegnerische Stadt einnimmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube das wird am Ende auch ein Problem von Age of Conan werden...erst denken alle "boah geil diese Grafik" und wenn man es dann spielt ruckelt und zuckelt es nur so, dass einem die Lust vergeht...es sei denn man steht auf hochaufgelöste Dias...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (14. September 2007)

Meinem Vorgänger nur recht geben kann, WAR ist mehr auf die Masse von PCs ausgelegt und solange der Spielspaß stimmt, fällt einem die Grafik nicht weiter ins Auge. Außerdem wird ja aktuell trotz allem noch ein wenig dram rumgefeilt, man siehe neues Schatten und Lichtsystem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So jetzt zum Punkt immer gleiche Ausrüstung: Ja da hast du recht, die Chars sehen Ausrüstungsmäßig immer gleich aus. Ich denke auch das WAR weniger Item basiert aufgebaut ist, d.h. Itemfarmer werden das Game nicht mögen. Oder aber man kann bessere Ausrüstung finden, aber das äußerliche Verändert sich kaum bis nicht dadurch (siehe z.b. Diablo2). Das ist auch so gesehen gut so. Stell sich einfach mal einer vor ein Itemfarmer spielt einen Sigmarpriester und findet in der nördlichen Wüste eine Chaosrüstung, die er natürlich sofort anlegt weil sie bessere Werte hat. Das wäre einfach nicht Hintergrundgetreu. Der Sigmarpriester wird immer seine Lumpen tragen, genauso wie ein Chaoskrieger immer seine Rüstung tragen wird. Was ich allerdings gut fände wäre, wenn die Entwickler verschiedene Stufen für eine Klasse integrieren würden, so das z.b. ein angehender Sigmarpriester am Anfang als Anwärter startet und sich in den Orden hocharbeiten muss, bis er dann mal ein richtiger Priester ist und eine Rüstung bekommt. Oder ein Spieler der ein Bihandkämpfer werden möchte, muss sich am Anfang als Freischärler rumschlagen (Miliz), kommt dann ab einen bestimmten Grad in die Staatstruppen und darf letztendlich sich als Bihandkämpfer schlagen. Sowas würde mir richtig gut gefallen.


----------



## beavis666 (14. September 2007)

also grafik is ja mal nicht alles,..... age of conan hab ich auf der gc anspielen können und fands gelinde gesagt nur öde, da hat auch die tolle grafik nichts geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

zu der sache mit der itemflut und aussehen der rüstung am char, bin ich der meinung, das es doch auch etwas positives hat wenn alle chars vom equip ähnlich aussehen. in wow zb kann man ja gleich die beine in die handnehmen und losrennen wenn man  als frisch 70ger jemanden mit arena 2 set sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (14. September 2007)

Djinto schrieb:


> was mich aber etwas stutzig an war macht:
> 
> ich bekomme kaum etwas mit, obwohl ich mich informiere, auch die hier bei blasc on gestellten videos sind mehr als schwach um die brust. screenshots kann man auch vergessen, es werden immer wieder die gleichen charaktere in gleicher ausrüstung bei den gleichen aktionen gezeigt.
> 
> ...



/unterschreib
Finds einfach toll, dass sich immer über zu wenig AoC Information beschwert wird, ja klar man muss halt suchen, aber wenn man will findet man auch genug Videos, Screenshots darüber. Bei War sieht man halt immer die Kindergartengrafik und die 2 Typen (welche zugegebenermaßen wirklich gut promoten können). Da mir ja oft vorgeworfen wurde, ich würde ohne Hintergrundinformationen kritisieren, ich kenne die Netzseite von War und auch einige der Podcasts dort und wirklich viel Info erhält man daraus nicht. Es ist zwar schön und gut, das hin und wieder Einblicke in den Alltag der Entwickler gezeigt werden, aber mit dem Endprodukt an sich hat das wenig zu tun.

Zu Beginn hatte auch ich mal Interesse an diesem Spiel (der erste Trailer war gigantisch), als es dann hieß EA wird Mythic übernehmen was klar ==>Finger weg. Und nun, wo man nach und nach mehr vom Endprodukt zu sehen bekommt, war diese Entscheidung wohl richtig. 


Wie Age of Conan wird grafikmäßig kein MMORPG konkurrieren können und schon gar keins mit aufgebohrter WoW-Grafik...

zu Djinto:
Daran musst dich (leider) gewöhnen, für den oder die sind Leute welche in WoW oder anderem MMORPG's (ausgenommen LoTro da sind alle gleich^^) erfolgreich sind, im RL Verlierer bzw. haben sowas nicht. Sind halt die typischen LoTro fanbois, Marke "alle die besser sind, haben kein rl und werden deshalb denunziert" aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Hesdajin (14. September 2007)

Solange Leute wie ihr nur wegen der Grafik und der Tatsache das EA Mythic übernommen haben nicht WAR spielen wollen solls mir Recht sein.
Davon abgesehen das ich die Hälfte der Posts kaum verstehe (sorry, die 30 naht^^ und zu meiner Schulzeit gabs noch ein Fach namens "Deutsch" in dem wir auch Grammatik und sowas beigebracht bekamen) 

Das einzige worauf es ankommt ist der Hintergrund, die Stimmung und die Spielbarkeit. Grafik ist Nebensache, solange ich keine Strichmännchen mit Textbefehlen durch die Gegend jagen muss...

Zu den Items:
auch hier gilt: Es sollte stimmig sein! Wenn ich mir nen Chaoskrieger vorstelle der mit ner orkischen Rüstung rumläuft nur weil sie bessere Werte hat dreht sich mir der Magen um.


----------



## Leoncore (14. September 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> /unterschreib
> Finds einfach toll, dass sich immer über zu wenig AoC Information beschwert wird, ja klar man muss halt suchen, aber wenn man will findet man auch genug Videos, Screenshots darüber. Bei War sieht man halt immer die Kindergartengrafik und die 2 Typen (welche zugegebenermaßen wirklich gut promoten können). Da mir ja oft vorgeworfen wurde, ich würde ohne Hintergrundinformationen kritisieren, ich kenne die Netzseite von War und auch einige der Podcasts dort und wirklich viel Info erhält man daraus nicht. Es ist zwar schön und gut, das hin und wieder Einblicke in den Alltag der Entwickler gezeigt werden, aber mit dem Endprodukt an sich hat das wenig zu tun.
> 
> Zu Beginn hatte auch ich mal Interesse an diesem Spiel (der erste Trailer war gigantisch), als es dann hieß EA wird Mythic übernehmen was klar ==>Finger weg. Und nun, wo man nach und nach mehr vom Endprodukt zu sehen bekommt, war diese Entscheidung wohl richtig.
> ...



Lol, du selbst magst WoW und sagst WAR hätte ne Kindergartengrafik?^^ Was hat dann WoW?? Außerdem gibts mittlerweile genügend Spieler die WAR angetestet haben und gute 2/3 der Tester findet WAR Klasse. Außerdem (zum 100sten Mal), vertreibt EA das Spiel nur und hat überhaupt nix mit der Entwicklung am Hut. Und wenn man bei WAR auch sucht findet man auch reichlich Videos.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (14. September 2007)

@gultis: endlich einer der die "warheit" schreibt. Bin komplett deiner Meinung.


----------



## Tja (14. September 2007)

> Lol, du selbst magst WoW und sagst WAR hätte ne Kindergartengrafik?^^ Was hat dann WoW?? Außerdem gibts mittlerweile genügend Spieler die WAR angetestet haben und gute 2/3 der Tester findet WAR Klasse. Außerdem (zum 100sten Mal), vertreibt EA das Spiel nur und hat überhaupt nix mit der Entwicklung am Hut. Und wenn man bei WAR auch sucht findet man auch reichlich Videos.



Ja und? Nur weil WoW ne Kindergartengrafik hat, müssen das nicht andere MMO's auch haben . Reicht doch wenn ständig UI's und andere Spielelemente kopiert werden. 

zu  EA:
Tja dann ist EA's PUblishertätigkeit in den letzten Jahren wohl vollkommen an Dir vorbeigegangen. Denen gehört Mythic nun (=>EA Mythic), Du kannst es glauben oder nicht...Fakt ist, EA wird erheblichen Einfluß auf das Spiel haben und wer deren Spiele/Arbeitsweise kennt, weiß dass das nur negativ sein kann.

zu Infos:
Bingo, auch bei War musste lange suchen, um an Infos zu kommen. Leider wird dies immer nur bei AoC bemängelt, dass es bei War genauso ist, wird nur allzu gerne verschwiegen (Hype und so...).




> Solange Leute wie ihr nur wegen der Grafik und der Tatsache das EA Mythic übernommen haben nicht WAR spielen wollen solls mir Recht sein.
> Davon abgesehen das ich die Hälfte der Posts kaum verstehe (sorry, die 30 naht^^ und zu meiner Schulzeit gabs noch ein Fach namens "Deutsch" in dem wir auch Grammatik und sowas beigebracht bekamen)
> 
> Das einzige worauf es ankommt ist der Hintergrund, die Stimmung und die Spielbarkeit. Grafik ist Nebensache, solange ich keine Strichmännchen mit Textbefehlen durch die Gegend jagen muss...



Grafik, Übernahme sind nur ein paar Punkte. Ich rechnete mit einem Bombastmmorpg (nach Trailer #1), aber das jetzige Produkt sieht eben zu sehr nach WoW#2 aus. Zudem scheint die Langzeitmotivation zu fehlen, RvR ist ev ein paar Wochen ganz nett, auf Dauer sehe ich ohne Highend-PvE-Content  da keine wirkliche Langzeitmotivation.

Ein weiterer Punkt die Rüstung:
Man soll einem Charakter ansehen, wie er "gepflegt" wurde und dazu gehört nunmal auch eine ordentliche Rüstung (wow machts vor). Wenn die da nur nach der sinnlosen Stimmigkeit gehen, wirds ähnlich enden wie Lotro, alle sehen gleich aus, Imba-Rüstungen Fehlanzeige und Motivation ebenso...Klar ein paar rl lose Hardcore-RP'ler werden sich freuen, aber der Rest ob den fehlenden Unterschieden eher murren.

Im Prinzip kann es mir ja egal sein. Persönlich finde ich es halt schade, dass es nicht der vielversprechende Titel wird, welchen ich nach den ersten Trailern erwartete.


----------



## Hesdajin (14. September 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Ja und? Nur weil WoW ne Kindergartengrafik hat, müssen das nicht andere MMO's auch haben . Reicht doch wenn ständig UI's und andere Spielelemente kopiert werden.



Klar, Blizzard hat dieses UI ja auch erfunden und das gabs vorher noch NIEMALS in irgendeiner Weise...Bevor Blizzard dieses UI erfunden hat haben wir alle noch per Texteingabe gesteuert...
Aber ich will auch nicht wieder damit anfangen wer zuerst da war und wer von wem abgekupfert hat...



Tja schrieb:


> zu  EA:
> Tja dann ist EA's PUblishertätigkeit in den letzten Jahren wohl vollkommen an Dir vorbeigegangen. Denen gehört Mythic nun (=>EA Mythic), Du kannst es glauben oder nicht...Fakt ist, EA wird erheblichen Einfluß auf das Spiel haben und wer deren Spiele/Arbeitsweise kennt, weiß dass das nur negativ sein kann.



Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wenn einer erheblichen  Einfluss auf das Spiel hat dann GW (Games Workshop!)



Tja schrieb:


> zu Infos:
> Bingo, auch bei War musste lange suchen, um an Infos zu kommen. Leider wird dies immer nur bei AoC bemängelt, dass es bei War genauso ist, wird nur allzu gerne verschwiegen (Hype und so...).
> Grafik, Übernahme sind nur ein paar Punkte. Ich rechnete mit einem Bombastmmorpg (nach Trailer #1), aber das jetzige Produkt sieht eben zu sehr nach WoW#2 aus. Zudem scheint die Langzeitmotivation zu fehlen, RvR ist ev ein paar Wochen ganz nett, auf Dauer sehe ich ohne Highend-PvE-Content  da keine wirkliche Langzeitmotivation.



Irgendwie gibts für meine Bedürfnisse genug Infos,Videos etc. Bis zum Release dauerts ja auch noch ne ganze Weile. Zumal die meisten bekannten Videos noch aus der Alpha sind. Ich würde mein Pulver auch nicht verballern wenns bis zum VÖ noch ein gutes halbes Jahr dauert.

Und wenn "High End PvE Content" bedeutet Ruf zu farmen wie ein blöder nur um immer wieder durch die gleichen Inis zu rennen, oder mit 25-40 Loot-geilen Kiddies "lolnd" und "roflnd" ne Hero-Ini zu stürmen dann sag ich "nein danke"



Tja schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt die Rüstung:
> Man soll einem Charakter ansehen, wie er "gepflegt" wurde und dazu gehört nunmal auch eine ordentliche Rüstung. Wenn die da nur nach der sinnlosen Stimmigkeit gehen, wirds ähnlich enden wie Lotro, alle sehen gleich aus, Imba-Rüstungen Fehlanzeige und Motivation ebenso...Klar ein paar rl lose Hardcore-RP'ler werden sich freuen, aber der Rest ob den fehlenden Unterschieden eher murren.



Ich brauch keine "Imba-Rüstung" weils mir wurscht ist wie die Werte sind - solange die Optik cool ist und zum Hintergrund passt. Aber wenn ich mir überlege wie lange manche Leute zocken nur um ein Rüstungs-Set zu bekommen das mit dem kommenden Add-On wieder vollkommen witzlos wird und nach dem rumgeflenne das ganze von vorn los geht weils ja wieder ein besseres Set gibt... da frag ich mich doch wer weniger RL hat. Einer der ne halbe Stunde mit RP in nem Gasthaus labert oder einer der wochenlang wegen nem Set raidet.( der Begriff RL ist schon abartig - als obs in nem Computerspiel "Leben" geben würde)


----------



## Snaady (15. September 2007)

Warhammer Online wird einfach anders als WoW sein. Als Hardcore PvPler freue ich mich sehr auf Warhammer, einerseits wegen meiner sehr langen Dark Age of Camelot zeit (3,5 Jahre oder so weis nicht mehr genau) andernseits wegen dem PvP in WoW was mich doch immer mehr entäuscht. Am Anfang fand ich es besser mit den Rängen usw. , da wurde das Gruppenspiel wenigstens noch n bischen gefordert. Mittlerweile ist es einfach nur immer Random vs Random, was für mich soviel bedeutet ich kann keine neuen Leute kennen lernen mit denen ich gemeinsam PvP machen kann. 

Mit der einführung der Arena ist das Gruppenspiel zwar wieder gekommen aber zum nächsten großen Kritikpunkt: Es gibt einfach,in WoW, viel zu wenig PvPler mit denen man anstatt raiden zu gehen auch mal jeden Abend PvP und Arena machen kann. Ach stimmt ja da bekommt man keine neuen Items wenn man mal auf die Fresse bekommt und das Rating versaut ( sorry ich weis es nicht besser zu erklären um die Zeit ). 

Nach meinem Gefühl beinhaltet WoW nur noch nach neuen Items zu lechzen und der Spaß steht im Hintergrund.Ich weis nicht ich hab in meinen 2 Jahren WoW nur einen geringen Prozentsatz kennen gelernt der auch mal irgendwelche Items saußen lässt nur um mal einfach Spaß zuhaben. Aber wie gesagt das ist nur ein Gefühl von mir oder ich spiele einfach auf dem falschen Server und kenne nicht die richtigen Leute, das kann natürlich auch sein.

Zu Warhammer : Ich hoffe das es an Dark Age of Camelot anschliest bzw die fehler von damals nicht macht und es das perfekte Spiel für "MICH" macht. D.h. das ich die richtigen Leute kennen Lerne mit denen ich gemütllich Spaß haben kann und kein zwang habe, wenn ich mal keine Lust hab irgendwas zu machen, ssie mir nicht böse sind.

so long Rilga/Saady

PS: War is comming
PSS: Ich bitte die community das 8vs8 wieder einzuführen (wer daoc gezockt hat weis was ich meine...und wird es hassen oder eben lieben.)
PSSS: wer kommische worte, sätze, grammtik finden darf sie behalten und endschuldigung dafür aber guckt ma auf uhrzeit unso.


----------



## Hammerschild (15. September 2007)

Ich persönlich habe viel Spaß mit WOW gehabt. Es war nett in diese Welt einzutauchen ( und die Comicgrafik fand ich passend). Es gab da auch viele Rüstungsoptionen .. trotzdem sahen alle 60er Schurken gleich aus - dank der Sets. Und selbst die Waffen hatten das gleiche Glühen drauf. Das Addon BC hat mich dann noch cirka 2 Monate in den Bann gezogen ... danach war WOW leider ausgelutscht.

Bei WAR wird es ja wohl die Möglichkeit geben die Rüstungen einzufärben. Auch wird es Sets geben die an die Ränge geknüpft sind. Denke mal, daß Itemsammler auch in WAR auf ihre Kosten kommen. 

Was die Kopie von UI angeht ... soll nicht ein WOW Spieler die Möglichkeit haben sich schnell in WAR einzufinden ? Es ist doch toll wenn die UI sich ähnelt. Bei Lotro sieht es ja auch ähnlich aus. Warum sollte man also bewährte Sachen nicht übernehmen ? 
Blizz hat das MMORPG nicht erfunden - sondern nur Massentauglich gemacht. Auch Blizz greift Ideen von anderen auf .. siehe Warhammer Orks ! So ist nunmal das Biz.


----------



## colamix (15. September 2007)

War is keinesfalls ein wow klon und wow auch kein war klon. orcs und elfen gibts schon viel viel länger als video spiele. 

allerdings beim interface usw könnte man das schon meinen. aber hey es ist in war frei gestaltbar und warum sollte man etwas was gut ist nur wieder ändern? irgendwann kann man halt nix mehr verbessern und das interface von wow war halt ziemlich perfekt bzw ist es. 

das wow ui ist für anfänger gut geeignet also das für war wohl auch.


----------



## Gothmorg (15. September 2007)

Also bei der Rüstung muss man doch bedenken, dass die meisten Videos entweder aus der Alpha-Version sind, in welcher es ja ganz sicher noch nichts soviel gab, oder absolut low level, wo die meisten ja wohl noch größtenteils ihr Start-Equip haben.Man
Und was das abkupfern angeht kann ich aus oben genannten Gründen nur bestätigen, dass wenn dann Blizz und nicht WoW nachmacht. Und was das Interface angeht mal ein anderes Beispiel: Boah, das Strategiespiel hat ja unten links ne Minimap, daneben nen Balken, wo man die Einheiten-Daten sieht und man steuert durch Berühren der Bildschirmgrenze, das ist ja voll die Nachmache -.-  muss halt nicht das Rad neu erfinden.

Und gehn wir mal die Völker durch, da sind doch verdächtig viele Völker, die man aus WH wiedererkennt:

Nachtelfen (exakt wie Waldelfen, auch mit Naturwesen, grüne Drachen sind auch auf ihrer Seite, nur die Hautfarbe ist anders)
Zwerge (ok, Standard-Volk, hat aber exakt die gleichen Merkmale: gute Technik, leidenschaftliche Krieger, sogar die gleichen technischen Mittel, wie z.B. dem Gyrokopter)
Gnolle (sehen den Skaven wirklich sehr ähnlich)
Orks (ich mag mich hier irren, aber ich glaube, Warhammer waren doch welche der ersten, die Orks mit grüner Haut entwarfen, oder?)
Goblins (sehen sehr ähnlich aus, haben in beiden Fällen etwas sehr verschlagenes)
Untote (ähneln den Vampiren sehr, auch von der Einheitenwahl her, dazu kommt dann noch der Schreckenslord)
Trolle (sehen nicht so aus, wie die üblichen Trolle, ähneln den Echsenmenschen dafür aber umso mehr - auch in der Lebensweise)
Oger (sehen den GW-Ogern mehr als nur ähnlich)
Die Zwerge aus BRD & co, komm jetzt nicht auf den Clan-Namen (Chaoszwerge: sind einfach nur gleich, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen)

Dann noch ein paar Völker, die zwar mehr oder weniger Standard sind, bei denen man aber doch schon merkt, wieviele davon ausgerechnet aus denen gewählt sind, die auch GW für WH benutzte:
Menschen (Imperium/Bretonia, und nebenbei, die Paladine und die Sigmarpriester sind so ziemlich das gleiche, außerdem gleichen Stand zu den anderen Völkern: enge Freundschaft mit den Zwergen; leicht misstrauisches Bündniss mit den Hochelfen und Frieden - trotz ziemlicher Unkentniss - mit Waldelfen/Nachtelfen)

Hmm, hab ich sonst noch was vergessen? Ich glaub das war das meiste. Und ja, ich weiß, dass das meiste Standardvölker sind, aber die Anzahl der Übereinstimmungen macht es aus.
mfG Azarael


----------



## bl00dwyn (16. September 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Also bei der Rüstung muss man doch bedenken, dass die meisten Videos entweder aus der Alpha-Version sind, in welcher es ja ganz sicher noch nichts soviel gab, oder absolut low level, wo die meisten ja wohl noch größtenteils ihr Start-Equip haben.
> 
> Und gehn wir mal die Völker durch, da sind doch verdächtig viele Völker, die man aus WH wiedererkennt:
> 
> ...



Schöner Post, danke. Da sollte jedem ein Licht aufgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu zwei Dingen möchte ich noch etwas sagen:

1. Die aktuell spielbaren Klassen haben eine standardisierte Ausrüstung (d.h. Rüstung, Waffe etc.), die als Platzhalter dient, da weitere Ausrüstungsgegenstände wahrscheinlich noch nicht final sind, oder noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden (NDA usw.^^). Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Aussehen der Modelle.

Ich versteh bei dem Punkt immer noch nicht, wie man sich Sorgen darum machen kann. Es ist doch logisch, dass es später sehr viele Optionen geben wird, um einen individuellen Char zu erschaffen (Rüstung färben, viele Rüstungs-Sets und Waffen). Das ist verdammt nochmal ein Rollenspiel und diese Spiele leben u.a. davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Du hast noch eine Einheit aus der Warcraft Serie vergessen, die dem ganzen "Ausleihen von Ideen" seitens Blizzard die Krone aufsetzt. Neben dem *Gyrokopter* ist es vor allem der *Dampfpanzer*, der keine Zweifel daran lässt.


----------



## Leoncore (16. September 2007)

Naja ich wert einfach mal im Bezug auf die Ausrüstung abwarten. Ich hoffe nur nicht das es zu stark auf Items basiert, wäre doch unschön wenn z.b. eine Gruppe Imperiumskrieger umherstreifen würden, wo der eine einen Zwergenhelm oder ein anderer wiederrum eine Chaosrüstung trägt. Also wenn dann sollte man schon die meiste Ausrüstung Rassenspezifisch machen um dem Hintergrund treu zu bleiben.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (16. September 2007)

Also dann würde ich es so machen, das die Rüstungen von seinem Volk einem Vorteile geben, wie z.b. mehr Stärke oder das es Vorteile bei der Fraktion gibt, also das du vielleicht andere (bessere Quests) von deinem Volk bekommst, oder einfach nur netter sind.


----------



## Zauma (17. September 2007)

Wie schon oben gesagt wurde, sind die Char-Modelle, die man in den Videos sieht, nicht individualisiert, sondern haben alle die gleichen Skins. Im Moment sind es daher alles nur Klone.

Die Ausrüstung soll natürlich später differieren, aber Rüstungen werden nicht nur klassen-, sondern auch volksspezifisch sein. Ein Dunkelelf kann z.B. Waffen oder Rüstungen eines Orks nie tragen. Beim Auserkorenen  sieht man jetzt schon die verschiedenen Rüstungsmodelle und wie sie mit höheren Stufe immer schöner, d.h. detaillierter werden.

Aber Imba-Rüstungen wird es voraussichtlich nicht geben und das ist auch gut so. Das ist ja für viele, wie auch für mich, bei WoW der größte Kritikpunkt, daß beim Pvp nicht der Spieler hinter dem Char entscheidet, sondern die Rüstung, die der Char trägt. Klar wird es bei WAR auch Unterschiede zwischen den Chars auf Stufe 40 geben, aber die werden eben nicht so krass wie in WoW sein. In WoW gibt es ja die Level-Cap-Erhöhung immer nur, weil man vorher die Spieler zu IMBA gemacht hat und das dann wieder an normales Niveau angleichen muß.

War ist auf eine andere Langzeitmotivation angelegt, nämlich auf Spaß im PvP bzw. RvR (wie es dort heißt). Ausrüstung ist dabei relativ egal. Spielspaß kommt nicht durch neue Items, sondern dadurch, als Fraktion oder Volk so gut zu sein, daß man die Hauptstädte des Gegners einnimmt.

WAR legt das Gewicht auf PvP, nicht auf PvE und auch das ist gut so, denn nichts kann für echte PvPler, die gerne faire Kämpfe haben, statt durch Rüstungsvorteile Gegner einfach legen zu können, auf lange Zeit motivierender sein. Das ist auch nicht mit dem PvP-Inhalt aus WoW zu vergleichen, der ja nur Farmcontent auf andere Art ist, ob in den Schlachtfeldern oder in der Arena.

Und als Letztes zur Grafik. Die Grafik darf nicht zu gut sein, wenn das Spiel ordentlich laufen soll. Massenschlachten mit 50, 100 oder mehr Spielern gehen eben nicht, wenn das wegen guter Grafik dazu führt, daß man dann Dias sieht, statt flüssig spielen zu können.

Aber wen interessiert schon die Grafik, wenn man wirklich das Gefühl bekommt, in einer epischen Schlacht zu sein?

Zu hoffen bleibt nur, daß WAR die richtigen Spieler anziehen wird und die itemgeilen Kiddies bei WoW weiterraiden.


----------



## Talmir (18. September 2007)

so liebe war freunde ich werde euch jetzt mal was erzählen.

ich spiele die war beta und kann euch sagen ihr habt vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu viel angst darum wie war werden wird.

dieses spiel hat ein paar absolut geniale ansätze im rvr (pvp) sowie im pve bereich. 

zur grafik: es gibt bereits von mythic veröffentlichte sreenshots wo man das spiel in der endfase der grafik sehen kann ( mit kompletter beleuchtung usw ). seht euch die mal an und sagt mir dann wer hier wirklich comic grafik hat.

mehr will bzw darf ich nicht sagen. nur soviel noch. seht euch die hp von dem spiel an:

http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/home/index.php


dort steht so viel wissenswertes über das spiel und dort findet ihr unter anderem jetzt schon verdammt geile screenshots und auch haufenweise videos.


so long  mfg


----------



## Aggrotaure (21. September 2007)

An alle die die Grafik nicht mögen

die Grafik ist so ,weil

es sonst in den Massenschlachten Probleme gibt / wurd schon genannt

die Grafik auf den Screenshots aus der Beta oder Alpha ist nicht die Grafik im Endgame ist/ wurde auch genannt

und ich glaub fast keiner hier spielt das Tabletop Strategie Spiel

Die Miniaturen sind das Vorbild für die Grafik!!!


----------



## Snaady (22. September 2007)

Jop und die miniaturen sind relativ gut umgesezt einzige was auf denganzen scrennies noch fehlt ist eben die beleuchtung und das kann verdammt viel ausmachen und meiner meinugn nach ist grafik auch zweitrangig, es sollten aber auch keine strichmänchen sein.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2007)

Um die Qualität der Grafik mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Die war in Daoc schon gut und wurde mehrfach aufgepeppt. Wer die aktuellen Darkness Falls Updates kennt, wird mir sicher zustimmen dass die erneute Optik von Daoc schon mit aktuellen MMO's durchaus noch mithalten kann.

Interessanter sind da die Fragen ob die Performance gut genug ist oder ob die Gameplay-Elemente im Endeffekt funktionieren. Aber das wird sich erst in der Zukunft rausstellen.


----------



## Jb1988 (3. Oktober 2007)

In sachen nach machen ist das nicht so das der hersteller und nicht das spiel nachmacht?? 
da sind mir nämlich noch ein paar sachen aufgefallen zb. 

space mariens von warhammer 40k schauen sehr stark nach diesen einheiten von starcraft aus (keine ahnung wie die heisen habe die nur mal bei giga gesehn).

so und noch was zum nachmachen von ui: es wird oft "kopiert" obwohl es schwer ist etwas nicht ähnlich aussehen zu lassen vorallem weil es auch gut so ist und man ja nicht ein spiel schlechter machen möchte nur damit es nicht wie "kopiert" aussehn zu lassen und das wird bei allen spielen gemacht so auch zb bei egoshooter ich mein was will man da anders machen soll man das fadenkreuz weglassen nur weil spiel xy das auch hat?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 usw.
abkucken kann meist sehr gut sein und kann so einiges vorrantreiben, weil der der etwas abschaut möchte es ja immer besser machen und sein eigenne style mit einbringen und so können dan noch besser sachen entstehne(ok man sollte sowas wie patente und so schon nicht verletzten).
so das zum kopieren.

so und jetzt was besser ist und was nicht:

wow ist ein farm spiel.
es ist beim craften so, es ist beim raiden so(pots repkosten....) und es ist im pvp so (man farmt ja nur ehren punkte oder arenapunkte) und als großes ziehl steht das item das man dan beckommt.
wen das gefällt soll wow spielen und alle anderen spieler communitis nicht mit sprüchen wie "das spiel ist eh schlechter" (wow ist eines der besten Pve bosskampf spiele das ich kenne) nerven. THX

war ist ein RVR (PVP) spiel in dem man auch pve teile hat.
das haubt augenmerk hier liegt doch ganz klar im RVR ob man nun durch pvp oder pve quest die eigene seite stärkt.
wer das gut findent sollte doch einfach so ein spiel spielen.
(schon irngendwie andere spiele und keiner von beiden hat in sachen spielprinzip kopiert)
usw.

so und letzter punkt, die rüstungen:
ich habe zwar keine ahnung wie das läuft ob das nur ein kleiner teil der rüstungen sind die man bisher sehen kann oder nicht aber ich persönlich fände es echt schade wen die 20 verschiedene rüssis für jede rasse machen die aber net zu warhammer passen (meine meinung).

ps.: sry wegen den vielen rechtschreib- und gramatik fehler bin einfach nicht gut darin und habe keine lust mich mit ein wörter buch hier vor zu setzten sry.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (3. Oktober 2007)

Ähm, also ich muss mich echt fragen, was will der Themenstarter uns sagen?
Vielleicht, dass er mehr Zeit in der Schule als mit WoW verbringen sollte? Nur so, damit er sich uns auch konkret mitteilen kann und man nicht rumrätseln muss, was er meint.

So ein paar Satzzeichen hätte ich mir schon gewünscht und nein, für mich ist "....." kein Satzzeichen. 

Aber wenn WoW von WAR klaut, frag ich mich woher hat Tolkien seine Ideen gehabt. So einiges ist ziemlich exakt so beschrieben wie es in allen Fantasyspielen vorkommt. Seltsam, seltsam. Woran mag das nur liegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaadoon (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich nehm ein Stück Sachertorte und eine russische Schokolade ... ach halt ... falsche Baustelle ...

@ TE Ja ne ist klar ... WAR hat das Rad komplett neu erfunden. Und alle Fantasygames die bis jetzt Elfen, Orks, Zwerge, Menschen und Dunkelelfen hatten, die haben es natürlich alles von WAR geklaut. Vorallem die Spiele die schon vor 10 Jahren oder mehr erschienen sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich kopiert WoW auch von den Spielen die noch gar nicht erschienen sind ... vorallem von denen die erst in 2 Jahren in die Entwicklung gehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/ironieaus

Dass WAR einiges von WoW übernimmt lässt sich, wenn man die Beta spielt nicht leugnen. WAR ist meines Erachtens ein (guter - wobei das erst nach längerer Zeit gesagt werden kann) Mischmasch aus WoW und DAoC ... 
Das PvP mit RvR aus DAoC und das PvE weitgehend von WoW.


----------



## Sethclaw (3. Oktober 2007)

jeder weiss das, dass war Universum älter als Blizzards World of Warcraft bzw die wc serie, 

War gibs glaub seit 1970 oder so also ist sie viel älter als Blizzard selber, Blzzard hat sich nur ein wneig die Spielwelt "Abgekupfer" & nich umgekehrt


----------



## Hojo (3. Oktober 2007)

Also klauen..kann man bei MMORPGS immer schlecht verwenden finde ich...
Abgucken passt da schon eher...
Das Interface von WoW ist nunmal klasse... oder von welchem anderen Spiel das WoW nun letztendlich abgeguckt hat... 
Das andere Spiele das dann ebenfals machen ist klar..logisch UND auch gut..
Wenn man dann mal was anderes probieren möchte kannman sich gleich dadrin zurechtfinden... abgucken ist also NICHTS böses !

Ansonsten..das Monster..Quests...Items...usw.usw. sich gleichen...das lässt sich nicht verhinden...es gibt schon fast alles in irgendeiner Form in irgendeinem anderen Spiel... und ein andere grund warum man sowas nicht umgehen kann ist z.b. wo trägt man Rüstungen ... um den Körper rum...und nen Helm auf dem Kopf und das sich da manche Sachen einfach sehr ähnlich sehen lässt sich nicht vermeiden... 

Öhm ja..und wegen WoW und WAR wechsel...also nachdem was ich bisher von WAR mitbekommen habe ...werde ich bei WoW bleiben...
Jo..WAR wird sehr gut für PVP Spieler...aber alleine schon der Gedanke das man schon bei den ersten Qs von anderen Spieler erschlagen werden kann...nene... das würde mich nach enr weile zuviele Nerven kosten... 
PVP schön und gut..und ich mach auch die Warhammer Welt...aber 24/7 PVP ist nichts für mich...
Antesten werde ichs trotzdem mal wenn da n Trail bei rumkommt...aber schaun wir mal ^^

Ach und was jetzt das farmen von Ruf betrifft oder das durchlaufen von Inis für Items... warum kommen immer alle dadrauf das man da nur mit Kinder unterwegs ist...Oo *kratz*


----------



## Gothmorg (4. Oktober 2007)

@ Shadoon: Kennst du diese neumodische Erfindung? Nennt sich Lesen(tm) -.-
Es geht nicht darum, dass WoW von WAR abguckt, sondern darum, dass WoW von WHFB abguckt, also dem tt und jetzt behauptet wird, dass WAR von WoW abguckt, obwohl es die eigenen Ideen sind, die man nur besser aus WoW kennt, weil es einfach mehr Leute gibt, die WoW spielen, als Leute, die WHFB spielen.

Und da hab ich auch schon nen Post zu geschrieben, was alles nachgemacht wurde und das ist auch nicht zu übersehen. Und übrigens, du redest jetzt von Spielen, die vor über 10 Jahren erschienen sind, womit du vermutlich die Warcraft-Reihe meinst. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: erst informieren, dann flamen, WHFB gibt es nun schon 25 Jahre, also 15 Jahre länger als Warcraft, von der Geschichte, dass Blizzard erst die Rechte für eine Warhammerserie, statt der Warcraftserie haben wollte mal ganz abgesehen.
mfG Goth


----------



## Badumsaen (4. Oktober 2007)

@Hesdajin: es ist dir egal welche werte deine ausrüstung hat, es soll nur cool aussehn? dann solltest du kein rpg spielen, sondern sims. da kannste dich so cool anziehn wieste willst und brauchst net auf stats zu schaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn bei rpgs geht es nun mal darum sich weiter zu entwickeln, stärker zu werden, und dass geht nunmal zum größtem teil durch starke ausrüstung.

und "kiddies" die "rofln" und "loln" wirste IMMER haben und egal bei welchem spiel auch NIEMALS loswerden. völlig egal ab welchem alter das game freigegeben ist. denn 1. is dass einfach,(ich nenns mal so) i-net umgangssprache, und 2. gibt es auch "volljährige" die sich auf dem niveau von 5. klässlern unterhalten.


----------



## Blood11 (4. Oktober 2007)

War ist ein ganz anderes Speil als WoW. Wow Basiert auf dem Pve game, War auf pvp bzw. RvR. 
Der grundlegenste Unterschied liegt zwischen Töte 10 wölfe und erobere die nächste base und töte auf den weg 10 spieler. 

Zum interface. Das interface wierd immer ähnlich aussehen egal wie man es macht weil einfach immer die Selben komponenten zum spielen dazugehören, sprich Actionbars Taschen Menü Spieler Hp Gruppenanzeige 
(minimap), Ob das disign der Actionbars jetz Grün uder Blau ist ist doch egal. den Ohne Interface kann man net spielen und so wies in Wow ist ists halt übersichtlich und durchschaubar blöd wäre War wen sie das Interface komplett anders machen würden... 

Darum sag ich euch.

Ey leute da drausen, wen ihr meint ihr könnt mit alles Kopert ftw siehe Interface Argumentieren, dan solltet ihr echt lieber eure finger fernab der tastatur  lassen. Den eins wierd in jedem spiel gleich bleiben und zwar das 
MMORPG. Und kommt mir jet nich mir war hat das mmorpg geklaut ...


----------



## Gartarus (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich find diese Diskussionen ala "Boah Kopiert" und "Ne Gar nicht das gabs schon vorher" ,total schwachsinnig und engstirnig. Ich denke jeder sollte das spielen was ihm gefällt. 
Ich gehört bis vor ein paar Monaten auch der WoW-Community an, aber nach über 2 Jahren wird das Spiel öde und einseitig, deswegen muss bei mir mal wieder ein frischer Bitstrom auf meienm PC fließen und da denke ich ist WAR eine willkommene abwechslung vom Dauerfarmen. Aber damit will ich WoW gar nicht an den Pranger stellen sondern sage nur wie ich es empfunden habe.

Ich glaube kaum das mein Beitrag etwas ändern wird aber ich denke das man mal auf einer Vernünftigen Ebene diskutieren könnte um die Unterschiede zwischen diesen beiden Spielen darzustellen. Denn wenn man die ganze Zeit auf diese ebene weiter diskutiert kommt man nie zu einem vernünftigen Vergleich.

Suppe essen.;P
Gar


----------



## Tja (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich versuche es mal nüchtern betrachtet:

Grafikmäßig: Beide Schrott. WoW macht durch das nette Aussehen der Gear hier einiges wett. 

Spielauslegung:

WoW: PvE, PvP
War: sehr PvP orientiert


Motivation:

WoW: Items, Progression
War: RvR +?

Rassen, Klassen:

WoW: wenig, dafür extrem unterschiedliche
War: muss man sehen

Story:

WoW: großes Plus, muss man kein WC Spieler sein, um einige Hintergründe zu verstehen
War: glaube tendiert eher in Richtung Lotro.


Einsteigerfreundlichkeit:

WoW: extrem für meinen Geschmack zu sehr, im Endgame wirds interessant
War: da EA die Finger mit im Spiel hat, wirds wohl ultra einfach, ob das auf DAUER gut gehen kann, muss man sehen

Ui-Anpassung:

WoW: lua genialst
War: muss man sehen

Content:

WoW: riesiges Contentangebot mit netten Patches und knappe 4 Jahre Vorsprung
War:  kA

Fazit:
An WoW ähnliche Abozahlen kommt so schnell kein Spiel ran, War muss erstmal zeigen, wie gut es sich spielt und ob es überhaupt für Langzeitmotivation reicht.


----------



## Leoncore (5. Oktober 2007)

Oh man es ist doch egal wer hier auf dem ersten Platz liegt oder nich. Solange das Spiel spaß macht und die Leute ingame ok sind und auch nicht zu arm vorhanden sind, dann isses mir eigentlich wurscht ob jetzt WoW oder WAR an erster stelle liegt. Storymäßig ähnelt WAR in keinster weise Lotro. Story an sich ist düster und spannend. Und jetzt mal zu deiner Aussage zum Schwierigkeitsgrad: 





Tja schrieb:


> WoW: extrem für meinen Geschmack zu sehr, im Endgame wirds interessant
> War: da EA die Finger mit im Spiel hat, wirds wohl ultra einfach, ob das auf DAUER gut gehen kann, muss man sehen



Mal ganz ehrlich? Wie du doch sicherlich weißt ist das Game auf PvP ausgelegt und ich glaube nich, das es da zu einfach werden wird, außer die Spieler auf dem Server sind totale Noobs.


----------



## def4life (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja, Warhammer gibts schon n bissl länger. Wenn man sich allein schon die Miniaturen anguckt, kommt einem dieses, oder jenes Aussehen schon seeeehr bekannt vor.  Aber was soll man sagen, n Zwergenkrieger sieht nunmal aus wie n Zwergenkrieger... so viele neue Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten gibts da nich ^^


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Story:
> 
> WoW: großes Plus, muss man kein WC Spieler sein, um einige Hintergründe zu verstehen



Als nicht Warcraft Spieler (schon der erste teil hat mich nicht angesprochen) kann ich nur sagen: Im Spiel bekommst Du von einer Story absolut Null vermittelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (5. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Als nicht Warcraft Spieler (schon der erste teil hat mich nicht angesprochen) kann ich nur sagen: Im Spiel bekommst Du von einer Story absolut Null vermittelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt viele Andeutungen, die man nicht versteht, wenn man nicht Warcraft gespielt hat. Ich sage nur: Thronsaal von Lordaeron.

Aber es gibt auch einige schöne Geschichten, die den Hintergrund etwas erklären, z.B. gleich am Anfang die Van Cleef-Quest.

Nur fehlen solche Questreihen dann später oder führen ins Nichts, wie die in den Marschen von Dustwallow.


----------



## Gothmorg (5. Oktober 2007)

Zu einfach? Wie kann man sagen, dass ein PvP-Spiel einfach ist??
Ein PvP-Spiel KANN nicht einfach sein, bzw. nicht für alle. Entweder es ist für eine Seite knallhart und für die andere super-easy (Stichwort balancing) oder es ist mehr oder weniger ausgeglichen. Anders geht es einfach nicht.

Und mir kommt es irgendwie so vor, als würdest du einige gute Sachen von WAR unter den Tisch kehren, um WoW besser dastehen zu lassen.
Beispiel:
Du sagst, WoW ist PvE/PvP basiert und WAR sei PvP basiert.
WoW ist aber keineswegs auch nur ansatzweise PvP basiert, da es einfach nur den Pflichtanteil an BGs etc. enthält und selbst der sich ziemlich ähnelt (Stichwort Auge/Arathi).
Und wenn du WoW als PvE/PvP-Spiel ansiehst, dann wäre WAR auch ein PvP/PvE-Spiel, da auch da der Pflichtanteil (ein paar Instanzen etc.) vorhanden ist.
Würd noch genauer drauf eingehen, muss aber noch weg,
so far, mfG Goth


----------



## musssein (5. Oktober 2007)

gibt da "parallelen", jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (6. Oktober 2007)

lustig wie die sich änelen aber is doch GANZ EGAL ODER ?


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Oktober 2007)

Die wichtigste Ähnlichkeit hast du glatt vergessen: Stell mal einen Ogerlord aus WoW neben einen Oger aus WHFB. Die sind sich so ähnlich, dass man vermuten kann dass die wenigen Unterschiede in der Umsetzung zum 3D-Modell begründet liegen.

Aber naja, wenisgtens eins gibt es, wo WoW meiner Meinung nach nicht bei WHFB abgekupfert, sondern etwas besser gemacht hat. Seht euch mal die Drachen aus WHFB an und vergleicht das mit Nefarian und Co. Da hat Blizz endlich mal gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Tja (7. Oktober 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Zu einfach? Wie kann man sagen, dass ein PvP-Spiel einfach ist??
> Ein PvP-Spiel KANN nicht einfach sein, bzw. nicht für alle. Entweder es ist für eine Seite knallhart und für die andere super-easy (Stichwort balancing) oder es ist mehr oder weniger ausgeglichen. Anders geht es einfach nicht.
> 
> Und mir kommt es irgendwie so vor, als würdest du einige gute Sachen von WAR unter den Tisch kehren, um WoW besser dastehen zu lassen.
> ...



Auch für PvP musst du lvln, wer geht schon unter Max lvl pvpen? Und dieser lvlweg wird sehr einfach gestaltet sein. Und bei 40 lvln werden die Ersten nach 1,5 Wochen Maxlvl und ob dann schon genug PvP , PvE Endgamecontent da ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

WoW ist PvE, PvP basiert. Die ganzen BG's, Arena und die damit verbundenen Belohnungen zeigen das deutlich. Die Macher von War haben doch selbst oft genug davon gesprochen, dass der Fokus auf PvP liegen wird und man dort die besten Belohnungen bekommt...Wieso soll also jemand pve machen, wenn er dort eh nicht die beste Gear bekommt?

Und mal ehrlich, ohne diesen ganzen teilweise (erkauften) Hype sähe es um War ganz anders aus. Kann gut und gerne sein, dass es ein gutes Spiel wird genauso kann es aber auch der größte Mist (typisch wenn EA dabei ist), werden.

zur UI:
Es wird immer davon gesprochen, dass WoW das Teil standardisiert hätte (kaum jemand nützt die Standard-GUI), kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Die Original GUI ist der größte Mist unhandlich, unübersichtlich und überladen, die Everquest GUI's waren der WoW UI um Welten überlegen. WoW hat eben den Vorteil des genialen .lua Systems, somit kann sich jeder seine UI selber bauen.

Grafik:
Ist bei beiden Spielen Mist.


----------



## Leoncore (8. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, ohne diesen ganzen teilweise (erkauften) Hype sähe es um War ganz anders aus. Kann gut und gerne sein, dass es ein gutes Spiel wird genauso kann es aber auch der größte Mist (typisch wenn EA dabei ist), werden.



Ja der Hype ist teilweise schon ziemlich arg, das stimmt. Aber ohne den Hype auf seiten Blizzard sähe WoW auch ganz anders aus, das musst du bedenken.


----------



## Nevad (8. Oktober 2007)

> Grafik:
> Ist bei beiden Spielen Mist.



Bei WoW hat sich über die Jahre "bisschen was" verändert.
Hast recht ,die Grafik ist nicht die beste,aber das Spiel ist ziemlich im Comicstil gehalten,daher finde ich es egal.

Aber:
WAR ist noch in der closed beta und kommt in ca einem halben Jahr raus,
ich denke nicht dass die Grafik schon vollendet ist und ich finde sie persönlich sehr gut!




Und ob WAR besser ist als WoW wird sich  früher oder später zeigen.



Und wurde WoW nicht mehr gehyped?


----------



## D00mlock (8. Oktober 2007)

gultis schrieb:


> also langsam is schluss das ewige rumgeheule von wegen war kopirt wow , wen dan wohl umgedreht es geht ja schon bei kleinigkeiten wie rüssi oder equit loss , sind euch mal die äxte der turen in donnerfels auf der anhöhe der ältesten aufgefallen ? ja nen dickes stück holz mit nehm grabstein drin ...waren die warhammer riesen nich vor urzeiten auch mal mit sowas bestückt ? genau wie eure sogenanten oger lords ..... wannstplatte un eisenfaust aber war klaut ja neh ....... omg
> von den "blizzard will warhammer un 40k rechte " geschichten fang ich jetz garnicht erst an
> un noch mal im ruhigen ..... merkt ihr nich das den leuten von war die anti komments egal sin ? das game is noch nich da keiner weiß 100% wies wird aber wen wer irgentwan mal was geklaut hat da blizz un nich gw
> hatte auch nie wer behautet war wolle das beste mmo werden ... nein aber ich bin mir sicher es wird ein verdammt geiles
> ...



noch etwas cheese zum whine?


----------



## Kujon (8. Oktober 2007)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich vom thread-ersteller kein wort verstanden habe, scheint es hier doch einmal mehr um einen virtuellen schwanzvergleich zu gehen...

*ironie on* haha, ich spiel war, das ist viel besser als wow - du bist so dumm, dass du nicht wow spielst, du noob, l2p...oder umgekehrt... *ironie off*

letztendlich gehts doch nur um den spielspass, und das hängt nunmal nur wenig von der grafik ab oder den designten mobs...

spielt mal shining force, oder das "uralte" pong oder ein altes 2D-Mario (welches übrigens auch kopiert/geklaut war - siehe giana sisters^^)

heute ist es schwer, der erste zu sein und glaubt mir, es ist alles (bis auf ein paar ganz wenige ausnahmen) geklaut und kopiert und schonmal da gewesen

in der mode sieht man die wiederholungen sehr gut - wartet noch 5 jahre, dann sind die leggins wieder voll in und die karotten-hosen out - es wiederholt sich alles, nur haben die meisten aufgrund des alters diese weitsicht gar nicht...me 2 übrigens, nur rede ich viel mit meinen verwandten über die guten(?) alten zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens: so richtig neu und innovativ ist nintendos wii - oder war damals der iPod - nun schaut mal, wie oft der iPod kopiert wurde und beobachtet mal, wann auch der wii und dessen mechanik kopiert wird...geht nicht mehr lang, jede wette^^

spielt, was euch spass macht und was euch am besten gefällt - kopiert ists eh schon und vermutlich schon mehrere male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImreNagy (8. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> WoW: PvE, PvP
> War: sehr PvP orientiert



Das, was du bei WoW PvP nennst, ist lächerlich im Vergleich zu ECHTEN PvP-Spielen. Du musst nur einmal ins DAoC-RvR-Gebiet gehen und kannst danach nur noch über WoW lachen. WAR wird von Mythic, also den Machern von DAoC entwickelt und daher kann man durchaus einiges erwarten, was den PvP-Content angeht.
Wenn du also trotz der Himmelweiten Qualitätunterschiede WoW zum PvE/PvP-Game machst, dann musst du das bei WAR ebenfalls tun, denn Quests und sonstiger PvE-Content wirds auch da geben (manche Betatester behaupten sogar, sie hätten sehr gute und ABWECHSLUNGSREICHE Quests in WAR erlebt, worauf ich in WoW meist lange warte).



Tja schrieb:


> Motivation:
> 
> WoW: Items, Progression
> War: RvR +?



"Progression" gibts in WAR ebenfalls, wenn nicht sogar im verstärkten Maße. In WoW levelst du auf 70 (bald 80) und gehst danach Items farmen, um ein noch besseres Equip zu bekommen. Abwechslung bieten nur unterschiedliche Instanzen und wenig unterschiedliches PvP.
In WAR levelst du "nur" auf Level 40, doch ist es danach noch lange nicht vorbei. Du hast nochmal etwa 100 PvP-"Level", die dir leichte Vorteile gegenüber gleichlevelige Gegner mit niedrigerem PvP-Rang geben. Die Abwechslung kommt hier hauptsächlich durch PvP in allen vorstellbaren Varianten zustande. Und natürlich wird man auch einiges an Equip im PvE zusammensammeln müssen, um sich ein optimales Set zusammen zu stellen. Auch wenn ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass das PvE nicht ganz so abwechslungsreich wird wie in WoW, aber das muss man erstmal abwarten.




Tja schrieb:


> Rassen, Klassen:
> 
> WoW: wenig, dafür extrem unterschiedliche
> War: muss man sehen



Richtig, muss man sehen. Aber warum führst dus dann hier auf? Ich vertraue Mythic jedoch dahingehend, dass sie eine ähnliche Klassenvielfalt wie in DAoC zustande bringen. Das hieße dann 24 verschiedene Klassen, anstatt 9 (bald 10).




Tja schrieb:


> Story:
> 
> WoW: großes Plus, muss man kein WC Spieler sein, um einige Hintergründe zu verstehen
> War: glaube tendiert eher in Richtung Lotro.



Glauben heißt nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber tatsächlich findest du einige Anleihen an HdR. Oh moment...in WoW ja auch...und in JEDEM mir bekannten Fantasyuniversum. Mag daran liegen, dass Tolkien als der Erfinder der modernen Fantasy gilt. Übrigens: Das Warhammer-Universum ist eines der detailliertesten und wenn du es liest, wirst du wahrscheinlich sehr viele Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Warhammer und Warcraft feststellen. Und dann schau mal aufs Erscheinungsdatum...
Mal davon abgesehen kann ich nur zustimmen, dass man von der Story in WoW nur wenig mitbekommt.



Tja schrieb:


> Einsteigerfreundlichkeit:
> 
> WoW: extrem für meinen Geschmack zu sehr, im Endgame wirds interessant
> War: da EA die Finger mit im Spiel hat, wirds wohl ultra einfach, ob das auf DAUER gut gehen kann, muss man sehen



Hier stimme ich dir in Punkto WoW voll und ganz zu. Und ich teile auch deine Befürchtung bei WAR. Ich hoffe nur, dass Mythic hier seine ganze Erfahrung ins Spiel bringt und sich EA möglichst aus der Entwicklung raushält. (Zumal GW ja schon kräftig mitredet und viele Köche...)



Tja schrieb:


> Ui-Anpassung:
> 
> WoW: lua genialst
> War: muss man sehen



Wirds definitiv in WAR geben. Gab schon Screenshots mit unterschiedlichen UIs und Mythic hat dieses Feature in DAoC ja auch schon eingebaut. Gibt keinen Grtund, das nun in WAR nicht zu tun. Außerdem hat Mythic selbst schon einiges an Zusatzfeatures vor allem im Bereich Daten und Datennutzung (auch außerhalb des Games) angekündigt.



Tja schrieb:


> Content:
> 
> WoW: riesiges Contentangebot mit netten Patches und knappe 4 Jahre Vorsprung
> War:  kA


Dann möchte ich mal die Lücke bei WAR schließen:
WAR: ein Entwickler mit zum Releasezeitpunkt 7jähriger Erfahrung in MMORPGs (also doppelt so viel, denn WoW kam erst 3 1/2 Jahre später raus). Dazu die Gewissheit, dass Mythic in den meisten seiner DAoC-Addons wirklich viel NEUEN Content mit rein gebracht hat und nicht nur das Levelcap um 10 erhöht und ein paar Instanzen kopiert un anders aussehen lässt. Nachteil dabei: Die Spielbalance hat teils deutlich darunter gelitten, aber ich hoffe stark, dass sie mit WAR nicht den gleichen Fehler machen werden und guten neuen Content ohne große Auswirkungen auf die Balance kreieren.
Was den Content bei Spielstart angeht, so wird man diesen erst einmal abwarten müssen. Ich bin jedoch sehr zuversichtlich, zumal der angekündigte PvP-Content, wenn er denn so gut ist, wie die Entwickler behaupten, WoW schon von Grund auf in den Schatten stellt.



Tja schrieb:


> Fazit:
> An WoW ähnliche Abozahlen kommt so schnell kein Spiel ran, War muss erstmal zeigen, wie gut es sich spielt und ob es überhaupt für Langzeitmotivation reicht.



Ersteres kann durchaus sein, doch würde ich mir da nicht all zu sicher sein. WoW ist halt nun auch schon 3(!) Jahre alt und gehört im schnell wachsenden MMORPG-Markt damit zum alten Eisen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass WAR erst einmal verhalten beginnt und dann (entsprechende Qualität vorausgesetzt) links überholt. Aber wie du schon sagst: WAR muss erstmal rauskommen und sich beweisen. Aber gerade was die Langzeitmotivation angeht, werden viele WoW-Spieler die Bedeutung dieses Begriffs überhaupt erst mit WAR kennen lernen.

FAZIT:
Jetzt schon einen Vergleich zwischen WoW und WAR anzustellen ist verfrüht. Lass WAR erstmal rauskommen, spiele es bis zum Endcontent, genieße diesen und fälle DANACH dein Urteil. Ich habe gleiches bei DAoC und WoW gemacht (und tue es immer noch) und alles, was ich in meinem Post für WAR ins Feld geführt habe, entspringt neben intensiver Beschäftigung mit dem Thema auch dem Tiefen Verlangen und dem Wunsch nach einem neuen, einem "besseren" MMORPG, das an die alten Glanzzeiten von DAoC anknüpft ohne die positiven Seiten von WoW zu vergessen, die dessen Erfolg ausgemacht haben.
Ich bin jedenfalls zuversichtlich. Denn WENN jemand diesen Spagat hinbekommt, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach Mythic.


----------



## Rootstrain (8. Oktober 2007)

Kujon schrieb:


> übrigens: so richtig neu und innovativ ist nintendos wii ....



Wobei, der Wii eigentlich so funktioniert wie I Toys und das gibt's schon länger, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry für offtopic...btt:

Werden wir alles in ein paar Monaten sehen, also abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## Tja (9. Oktober 2007)

> Das, was du bei WoW PvP nennst, ist lächerlich im Vergleich zu ECHTEN PvP-Spielen. Du musst nur einmal ins DAoC-RvR-Gebiet gehen und kannst danach nur noch über WoW lachen. WAR wird von Mythic, also den Machern von DAoC entwickelt und daher kann man durchaus einiges erwarten, was den PvP-Content angeht.
> Wenn du also trotz der Himmelweiten Qualitätunterschiede WoW zum PvE/PvP-Game machst, dann musst du das bei WAR ebenfalls tun, denn Quests und sonstiger PvE-Content wirds auch da geben (manche Betatester behaupten sogar, sie hätten sehr gute und ABWECHSLUNGSREICHE Quests in WAR erlebt, worauf ich in WoW meist lange warte).



Gut, dann formuliere ich es mal anders: Beide bieten sowohl PvP, als auch PvE. Bei WoW liegt der Hauptfokus auf PvE, bei War auf PvP (scheint zumindest so).



> "Progression" gibts in WAR ebenfalls, wenn nicht sogar im verstärkten Maße. In WoW levelst du auf 70 (bald 80) und gehst danach Items farmen, um ein noch besseres Equip zu bekommen. Abwechslung bieten nur unterschiedliche Instanzen und wenig unterschiedliches PvP.
> In WAR levelst du "nur" auf Level 40, doch ist es danach noch lange nicht vorbei. Du hast nochmal etwa 100 PvP-"Level", die dir leichte Vorteile gegenüber gleichlevelige Gegner mit niedrigerem PvP-Rang geben. Die Abwechslung kommt hier hauptsächlich durch PvP in allen vorstellbaren Varianten zustande. Und natürlich wird man auch einiges an Equip im PvE zusammensammeln müssen, um sich ein optimales Set zusammen zu stellen. Auch wenn ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass das PvE nicht ganz so abwechslungsreich wird wie in WoW, aber das muss man erstmal abwarten.



Naja leichte Vorteile. Es sollte schon einen Unterschied machen, ob man nun 100 PvP lvl + hat oder nicht und nicht nur einen leichten. Außerdem wird es für jede Gilde schwierig werden, sowohl im Low - Mid und Highend Bereich genug Leute zu stellen, da ja alle Tier 1 - 3 Auswirkungen auf Tier 4 haben wird. Natürlich sind immer größere Instanzen, Items farmen jetzt nicht die Megaabschwechlslung, aber sind es sind nunmal jene Dinge, welche am meisten motivieren. 



> Richtig, muss man sehen. Aber warum führst dus dann hier auf? Ich vertraue Mythic jedoch dahingehend, dass sie eine ähnliche Klassenvielfalt wie in DAoC zustande bringen. Das hieße dann 24 verschiedene Klassen, anstatt 9 (bald 10).



Nur zwecks dem Vergleich.



> Glauben heißt nicht wissen wink.gif Aber tatsächlich findest du einige Anleihen an HdR. Oh moment...in WoW ja auch...und in JEDEM mir bekannten Fantasyuniversum. Mag daran liegen, dass Tolkien als der Erfinder der modernen Fantasy gilt. Übrigens: Das Warhammer-Universum ist eines der detailliertesten und wenn du es liest, wirst du wahrscheinlich sehr viele Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Warhammer und Warcraft feststellen. Und dann schau mal aufs Erscheinungsdatum...
> Mal davon abgesehen kann ich nur zustimmen, dass man von der Story in WoW nur wenig mitbekommt.



Naja mich interessiert die Story eigentlich nicht, wenn ich was davon mitbekomme schön, aber ein unbedingtes Muss ist es nicht. In Lotro solls ja sogar ein paar realitätsfremde geben, welche auf das Lesen der Bücher oder gar ähnliche Namen bestehen...Wenn War diesen Weg auch geht, seh ich schwarz. Ja War gibt es länger als WC ändert aber nichts daran, dass WoW früher rauskam.



> Hier stimme ich dir in Punkto WoW voll und ganz zu. Und ich teile auch deine Befürchtung bei WAR. Ich hoffe nur, dass Mythic hier seine ganze Erfahrung ins Spiel bringt und sich EA möglichst aus der Entwicklung raushält. (Zumal GW ja schon kräftig mitredet und viele Köche...)



Kann man euch nur wünschen und das meine ich ernst. Ich weiß wie scheiße es ist, wenn man sich jahrelang auf ein Spiel freut und dann Mist rauskommt (oft genug erlebt). GW wird hoffentlich genug Einfluß haben um das Spiel werbefrei zu belassen. Wer EA kennt, weiß wie gern die abzocken und ingame Werbung schalten...

Mythic wird nicht sooo viel sagen können, da man sich blöderweise aufkaufen lies. 

Stimme Dir vollkommen zu, viele Köche verderben den Brei. Die Wünsche von GW, EA zu berücksichtigen dürfte wohl unmöglich sein. GW wirds um den Erhalt der Geschichte gehen, EA um den schnellen $ bei möglichst geringem Aufwand...



> Ersteres kann durchaus sein, doch würde ich mir da nicht all zu sicher sein. WoW ist halt nun auch schon 3(!) Jahre alt und gehört im schnell wachsenden MMORPG-Markt damit zum alten Eisen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass WAR erst einmal verhalten beginnt und dann (entsprechende Qualität vorausgesetzt) links überholt. Aber wie du schon sagst: WAR muss erstmal rauskommen und sich beweisen. Aber gerade was die Langzeitmotivation angeht, werden viele WoW-Spieler die Bedeutung dieses Begriffs überhaupt erst mit WAR kennen lernen.



Glaub ich eher nicht, WoW hat 3 jahre Contentvorsprung das macht man so schnell nicht wett. Und wie gesagt War, AoC müssen erstmal zeigen wie sie sich spielen und was sie so draufhaben. Nur Hype oder Lizenz reicht heutzutage sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Hangatyr (9. Oktober 2007)

Muhahahahahahaha,


was´n das fürn Fred? 

Wayne interessiert´s, wieso er spielt und was er da uns in lupenreinem Fingerfasching versucht klar zu machen.

DoNsen hat es perfekt gefiltert, Dir steht eine große Karriere im Lesen & Verstehen von geistigen Ergüßen Minderjähriger bevor. Vll wir auch ein guter Psychologe aus Dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke nochmal dafür.


Und für den Helden der uns diesen Fred  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier beschehrt hat gibt es nur zu sagen:


Kauf Dir ein Kleid!


so long


----------



## Muradin2 (9. Oktober 2007)

Also: Die Marke "Warhammer" exisitert schon seit ca. 25 Jahren. Blizzard gerade mal seit ca. 10 Jahren. (vlt. auch nicht soo lange, aber egal^^ ). Und es gibt viele Parallelen, die nicht zufällig sind, zwischen der Marke Warhammer und der Marke Warcraft. Blizzard hat einige Dinge geklaut. Punkt. 
Das ist schon lange bekannt und wer das immernoch nicht kapieren will, der lässt es.

Aber wen interessiert das? Vieleicht die Warhammer-Fanboys, mehr aber auch nicht. 
Wichtig ist das Spiel an sich, wie es sich spielt, Grafik etc. etc.  Und nicht irgendwelche Copyrights o.Ä.

Meines erachtens ist der Thread n bissl sinnlos, weil es absolut unwichtig ist, wer nun von wem geklaut hat. 
Der obrige Absatz sollte nur mal klarstellen, dass sich Blizzard einiges abgeschaut hat und ich hoffe mal, dass die Diskussion, wer nun von wem geklaut hat, beendet ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (9. Oktober 2007)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rotfl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Stimmt schon, manche Postings sind wirklich ne Zumutung! Wenn man schon keine Kommata benutzt, dann doch wenigstens Punkte "." Schön wäre es auch, wenn wenigstens jedes dritte Wort mal richtig geschrieben werden würde...

Mein Favorit ist dieser TE: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=166911


----------



## Zauma (9. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Auch für PvP musst du lvln, wer geht schon unter Max lvl pvpen? Und dieser lvlweg wird sehr einfach gestaltet sein. Und bei 40 lvln werden die Ersten nach 1,5 Wochen Maxlvl und ob dann schon genug PvP , PvE Endgamecontent da ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



In WAR kannst Du durch PvP leveln und Spieler lassen auf Zufallsbasis Ausrüstung fallen, was für PvPler schon mal ein Riesenvorteil ist, da sie nicht mehr, wie bei WoW ins PvE gezwungen werden, um sich erst von 0-70, bald 80, zu leveln, dann eine Ausrüstung zusammenfarmen müssen um dann schließlich nach laaaaaaanger Zeit endlich Spaß mit ihrem Char im PvP haben zu können.

So kann man auch mal einen 2. oder 3. Char hochspielen, wenn man mal Lust auf eine andere Klasse hat, was ja in WoW nur den Vielspielern vorbehalten war, weil sich ein normaler Spieler, der abends mal ein paar Stunden gespielt hat, nur auf seinen Main-Char konzentrieren konnte, damit der einigermaßen fürs PvP geeignet war.

Und den Endgame-Content machen sich die Spieler ja selber, indem sie um die drei Endgame-Gebiete kämpfen.



Tja schrieb:


> WoW ist PvE, PvP basiert. Die ganzen BG's, Arena und die damit verbundenen Belohnungen zeigen das deutlich. Die Macher von War haben doch selbst oft genug davon gesprochen, dass der Fokus auf PvP liegen wird und man dort die besten Belohnungen bekommt...Wieso soll also jemand pve machen, wenn er dort eh nicht die beste Gear bekommt?



Das ist die typische Ansicht eines nur auf Ausrüstung spielenden WoWlers. Deswegen gehen die Leute ja in WoW in die Arena und die Raider jammern dann, daß man durch 10 Spiele die Woche in der Arena z.B. bessere Waffen bekommt als durch monatelanges Raiden.

PvP-basiert ist WoW durch Arena und Schlachtfelder noch lange nicht, denn

Warum muß ich für die besten PvP-Belohungen in die Arena, wenn ich lieber in den Schlachtfeldern spielen mag?
Warum muß ich mich für Marken durch Schlachtfelder quälen, die mir nicht gefallen, statt da zu spielen, wo es mir Spaß macht?
In die Schlachtfelder und die Arena gehen letztlich genauso viele Leute, die von PvP keine Ahnung oder kein Interesse haben, nur wegen der Items, wie PvPler in PvE-Instanzen wegen der Items müssen.

WoW lebt davon, die Spieler zu einer Spielweise zu zwingen und das wird WAR eben nicht tun. Du bekommst zwar die beste Ausrüstung im PvP, aber Du mußt nicht die beste Ausrüstung haben, weil "Gear" eben nicht die Rolle spielt wie in WoW.

Dafür darfst Du alles machen, was Du möchtest und darfst Spaß daran haben.



Tja schrieb:


> Naja leichte Vorteile. Es sollte schon einen Unterschied machen, ob man nun 100 PvP lvl + hat oder nicht und nicht nur einen leichten. Außerdem wird es für jede Gilde schwierig werden, sowohl im Low - Mid und Highend Bereich genug Leute zu stellen, da ja alle Tier 1 - 3 Auswirkungen auf Tier 4 haben wird. Natürlich sind immer größere Instanzen, Items farmen jetzt nicht die Megaabschwechlslung, aber sind es sind nunmal jene Dinge, welche am meisten motivieren.



Es wird einen Unterschied machen, aber eben nur einen leichten, so daß Neu-40er nicht nur Futter für Spieler sind, die schon länger spielen. Das finde ich auch gut so, denn damit vermeidet man das, was in WoW passiert, daß nämlich ein neuer Level-Cap kommen *muß*, weil sich die Spieler gleichen Levels nach einiger Zeit von den Items her einfach unvereinbar auseinander entwickelt haben.

Damit ist in WAR eben Erfahrung mit dem Char und Skill gefragt, statt Itemvorteil.

Du mußt nicht in allen Tier-Bereichen Leute haben, weil die Auswirkungen von Tier 4 letztlich entscheidend sind. Tier 1-3 tragen zwar dazu bei, aber in Tier 4 entscheidet es sich, denn nur da kann man die gegnerische Hauptstadt belagern und erobern.

Und es gibt eine Spielergruppe, zu der Du ja scheinbar gehörst, die Motivation durch Itemfarmen in Instanzen bekommen. Dann ist WoW das richtige Spiel für Dich und Du solltest einen großen Bogen um WAR machen. Wer Spaß am PvP hat, Spaß daran, sich mit den Fähigkeiten anderer Spieler zu messen und nicht mit deren Items, der geht eben zu WAR.



Tja schrieb:


> Glaub ich eher nicht, WoW hat 3 jahre Contentvorsprung das macht man so schnell nicht wett. Und wie gesagt War, AoC müssen erstmal zeigen wie sie sich spielen und was sie so draufhaben. Nur Hype oder Lizenz reicht heutzutage sicher nicht mehr.



Ich glaube auch nicht, daß WAR an die Zahlen von WoW rankommen wird, aber das ist auch nicht nötig. Ich glaube nicht mal, daß die Leute von EA oder Mythic das glauben, höchstens hin und wieder nachts in ihren feuchten Träumen.
Aber das ist ja auch nicht nötig.

Was ich allerdngs glaube, ist, daß die Qualität des PvP in WoW mit WAR noch viel weiter absacken wird, denn viele echte PvPler werden dann zu WAR wechseln und die ganzen Leute, die PvP nur zum Itemfarmen benutzen und oft Null Interesse am Ausgang eines Schlachtfeldes haben, werden in WoW bleiben.


----------



## Bazarkal (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

danke oNsen! Word sagt pi mal Daumen: 50 Rechtschreibfehler, dazu etlliche Grammatikfehler. Hinzu kommen fhlende Interpunktion und ein anscheinendes Fehlen der Shifttaste (@gultis Das ist die großschreibtaste).

Du solltest lieber etwas mehr Zeit in der Schule (gibt es noch Deutschnachhilfekurse?) verbringen als vor dem PC. Ich für meinen teil habe nur die ersten 4-5 Sätze gelesen.

Und hier möchte ich nicht auf Besserwisserisch tun, sondern dass auch im Internet eine VERSTÄNDLICHE Sprache genutzt werden sollte.

Ehrenvolle Grüße
Bazarkal


----------



## Gothmorg (9. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal @ Bazarkal:
Kennst du Hans?
Lass dir das eine Lehre sein.



> Auch für PvP musst du lvln, wer geht schon unter Max lvl pvpen? Und dieser lvlweg wird sehr einfach gestaltet sein. Und bei 40 lvln werden die Ersten nach 1,5 Wochen Maxlvl und ob dann schon genug PvP , PvE Endgamecontent da ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> WoW ist PvE, PvP basiert. Die ganzen BG's, Arena und die damit verbundenen Belohnungen zeigen das deutlich. Die Macher von War haben doch selbst oft genug davon gesprochen, dass der Fokus auf PvP liegen wird und man dort die besten Belohnungen bekommt...Wieso soll also jemand pve machen, wenn er dort eh nicht die beste Gear bekommt?



Wie schon gesagt wurde, bei WAR geben auch Spieler EP und Drops.
Und WoW ist definitiv NICHT PvP-basiert (auch nicht zum Teil). Die BGs sind einfach nur abwechslungslos und man ist gezwungen, alle abzufarmen, um sein Equip zu bekommen.
WS: ganz gut für PvP
Arathi: auch ganz gut
Auge: Arathi in moderner mit ner Flagge, die eh keinen interessiert; nicht den Hauch einer Story
Alterac: Fast nur aneinander vorbeilaufen und im Notfall mal 2 Leute in der Verteidigung. Dieser BG ist definitiv mehr PvE als PvP
Arena: fast immer das gleiche, 3 ziemlich abwechslungslose Arenen, von denen nur eine Einfluss auf die Taktik hat (Schergrat)

Und die Betonung liegt auf FARMEN (s.o.). Man ist gezwungen, ewig lange immer in die BGs zu gehen, die immer gleich ablaufen und irgendwo draufzukloppen, bis irgendein Team mal gewonnen hat (zumindest machen die meisten das so). Und für dieses stupide farmen wird man auch noch mit Epics belohnt.
Und was die Arena angeht ist das System das richtige, sollte aber lieber noch weiter ausgearbeitet werden und für die BGs eingesetzt werden, sodass man auch mal was tun muss, um sich seine Punkte zu verdienen.

Outdoor-PvP gibt es im Prinzip gar nicht. In der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel heißt das einfach nur, abwechselnd Türme zu erobern und das andere Team jah nicht zu unterbrechen, da es sonst ja noch länger dauert. Das in den Zangarmarschen ist dermaßen sinnlos, dass es nie jemand macht. Das bomben in Nagrand ist zwar witzig, aber kein PvP. Die Türme in Terrokar sind weder das eine, noch das andere, sondern einfach nur einfallslos.

Durch das Desinteresse Blizzards daran, ein vernünftiges System zu entwickeln, kann man das PvP als Nebensache ansehen. Es könnte zu einem guten Bestandteil des Spiels werden, wenn Blizzard das System an sich vollkommen überarbeiten würde.

Achso, und du fragst, warum man bei WAR Instanzen machen sollte, wenn man so doch eh nicht an das beste Equip kommt?
Antwort: 4 Fun!
Gegenfrage: Warum sollte man bei WoW BGs machen, wenn man so doch nicht an das beste Equip kommt?

mfG Goth


----------



## Nik_1337 (9. Oktober 2007)

gultis schrieb:


> also langsam is schluss das ewige rumgeheule von wegen war kopirt wow , wen dan wohl umgedreht es geht ja schon bei kleinigkeiten wie rüssi oder equit loss , sind euch mal die äxte der turen in donnerfels auf der anhöhe der ältesten aufgefallen ? ja nen dickes stück holz mit nehm grabstein drin ...waren die warhammer riesen nich vor urzeiten auch mal mit sowas bestückt ? genau wie eure sogenanten oger lords ..... wannstplatte un eisenfaust aber war klaut ja neh ....... omg
> von den "blizzard will warhammer un 40k rechte " geschichten fang ich jetz garnicht erst an
> un noch mal im ruhigen ..... merkt ihr nich das den leuten von war die anti komments egal sin ? das game is noch nich da keiner weiß 100% wies wird aber wen wer irgentwan mal was geklaut hat da blizz un nich gw
> hatte auch nie wer behautet war wolle das beste mmo werden ... nein aber ich bin mir sicher es wird ein verdammt geiles
> ...




Es ist halt nun mal so das Von MMORPG zu MMORPG einfach das beste übernommen wird damit es noch geiler wird .... und das mit den Äxten etc.... das war bestimmt Zufaull oder nen Easteregg ....

#Cut


----------



## Tja (10. Oktober 2007)

> Achso, und du fragst, warum man bei WAR Instanzen machen sollte, wenn man so doch eh nicht an das beste Equip kommt?
> Antwort: 4 Fun!
> Gegenfrage: Warum sollte man bei WoW BGs machen, wenn man so doch nicht an das beste Equip kommt?



Ok mal ehrlich, wie oft würdest Du einen Dungeon, Instanz machen wenn =nicht= die eine ordentliche Belohnung dabei raus kommt? Sicher nicht öfter als 5x (wobei das schon viel ist). Ein Dungeon ohne entsprechenden  Items bringt nahezu null.

Und Spaß ist eine sehr individuelle Wahrnehmung.. 




> In WAR kannst Du durch PvP leveln und Spieler lassen auf Zufallsbasis Ausrüstung fallen, was für PvPler schon mal ein Riesenvorteil ist, da sie nicht mehr, wie bei WoW ins PvE gezwungen werden, um sich erst von 0-70, bald 80, zu leveln, dann eine Ausrüstung zusammenfarmen müssen um dann schließlich nach laaaaaaanger Zeit endlich Spaß mit ihrem Char im PvP haben zu können.
> 
> So kann man auch mal einen 2. oder 3. Char hochspielen, wenn man mal Lust auf eine andere Klasse hat, was ja in WoW nur den Vielspielern vorbehalten war, weil sich ein normaler Spieler, der abends mal ein paar Stunden gespielt hat, nur auf seinen Main-Char konzentrieren konnte, damit der einigermaßen fürs PvP geeignet war.
> 
> Und den Endgame-Content machen sich die Spieler ja selber, indem sie um die drei Endgame-Gebiete kämpfen.



Das heißt die beste Gear droppt zufällig von anderen Spielern? Dürfte im Endbereich etwas schwierig zu koordinieren sein (im Hinblick auf DKP etc.). Ja die PvP SpielerInnen machen sich den Content selber, aber was haben die PvE'ler? Genau deshalb schrieb ich "War ist auf PvP ausgelegt".



> Das ist die typische Ansicht eines nur auf Ausrüstung spielenden WoWlers. Deswegen gehen die Leute ja in WoW in die Arena und die Raider jammern dann, daß man durch 10 Spiele die Woche in der Arena z.B. bessere Waffen bekommt als durch monatelanges Raiden.
> 
> PvP-basiert ist WoW durch Arena und Schlachtfelder noch lange nicht, denn
> 
> ...



Ich habe genug MMORPG's vor WoW gezockt (ua  Ultima Online). Also verwechsel mich bitte nicht mit den nervigen WoW Kiddies, welche WoW für den Gral aller MMORPG's halten. Dennoch, was Items anbelangt ist es nicht so schlecht, wobei es natürlich nervt, das mit jedem Addon grüner Schrott besser als hart erarbeitete Lila-Gear ist. 

Weil Arena im Vergleich zu den Schlachtfeldern etwas mehr Mannschaftsgeist erfordert. Besonders im AV wird man oft mit einem Haufen Idioten zusammengeschmissen, welche sich lieber 30 Minuten darum streiten, wer denn wo zu deffen hat - anstatt einfach vorzurushen und damit MEHR Ehre abzustauben.

WoW schafft es aber so, die SpielerInnen bei der Stange zu halten und warum? Weil sie das von Everquest 1 übernommen haben. Reiner Spaß ohne ordentlichen Belohnungen ist vielleicht die ersten Monate ganz nett, irgendwann will man aber auch imba Rüstung haben und dann heißt es halt - bekommt man sie weiterzocken - bekommt man sie nicht, anderes Spiel suchen. Auch War wird in punkto Langzeitmotivation zwei Varianten anbieten müssen. Wie die aussehen  könnten, weiß ich nicht. Aus meiner Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass das größer - schneller -weiter Prinzip eher funktioniert, denn die Nachschmeisstechnik ala lotro, everquest 2 etc...

achja und wegen skillbasiert:
Das ist sicher gut und lobenswert, allerdings soll skill auch mit ordentlicher Gear belohnt werden. Aber das ist eine endlose Diskussion und die gibt es seit Ultima Online von daher =)

Allgemein:
Finds ja toll, dass hier viel sachlicher diskutiert als im Hdro-Forum diskutiert wird Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls, das sich EA aus dem Ganzen raushält und Mythic machen lässt. Wer EA kennt weiß, das es nicht so sein wird. 

Hab mich selber auch mal für War interessiert (der Erste Trailer war gigantisch) aber EA (Stichwort: Ingame Werbung + Comicgrafik sind halt 2 große Enttäuschungen. Daher freu ich mich auf AoC, wobei auch dieses Spiel erstmal zeigen muss, ob es mehr als nur Pracht zu bieten hat.


zur Klaufrage:
Es geht hier nicht um die Geschichte sondern um MMORPG's. Und da herrscht gegenwärtig leider wirklich eine Klaumentalität (UO baut ein Interface - Everquest baut darauf auf - WoW baut auf dem EQ Interface auf - aber NUN bauen alle das WoW Teil nach wieso?), kaum einer nützt das hässliche Standardding..

Zu dem Zitat von gultis:
L-2-P


----------



## fripon (10. Oktober 2007)

> Allgemein:
> Finds ja toll, dass hier viel sachlicher diskutiert als im Hdro-Forum diskutiert wird Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls, das sich EA aus dem Ganzen raushält und Mythic machen lässt. Wer EA kennt weiß, das es nicht so sein wird.



Ganz sicherlich nicht...immerhin hat EA Mythic aufgekauft...

Als Dice noch nicht von EA aufgekauft wurde war BF 1942 der Absolute Hammer...danach ging es nur noch berg ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bEtA Games ftw

http://www.bf-42.de/index.php?action=readn...amp;newsid=7275


----------



## thanor (10. Oktober 2007)

"war kopiert wow" is wohl die sinnloseste aussage ever, gz.

mmos gibts seit einigen jahren, jahrzenten evtl schon wenn man von den ersten gehversuchen ausgeht. also wenn kopieren eh alle irgendwas älteres, und ehrlich gesagt unterscheidet sich wow auch nich zu sehr von daoc auf den ersten blick ^^


und wer denkt ea kann keine mmos rausbringen, der sollte mehr gaming news lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (10. Oktober 2007)

fripon schrieb:


> Ganz sicherlich nicht...immerhin hat EA Mythic aufgekauft...
> 
> Als Dice noch nicht von EA aufgekauft wurde war BF 1942 der Absolute Hammer...danach ging es nur noch berg ab
> 
> ...



Das kann man aber nicht auf WAR Online übertragen. Denk dran das Games Workshop der geistige Vater von Warhammer ist, also hat EA da nix groß dran rumzufummeln. Wenn EA vor hätte auch in WAR Online Werbung zu platzieren, würden diese ganz sicher von GW auf die Finger geklopft bekommen. Und ihr könnnt euch sicher sein das GW da saubere Kontrollarbeit macht.


----------



## Nightwraith (10. Oktober 2007)

RL is was für Leute die in WoW nichts schaffen???

Ach du Sch****!!!
Sind wir wirklich so tief gesunken?
Das schockt mich schon irgendwie...

 greez Night


----------



## BigKahoona (10. Oktober 2007)

Aloha!

Verstehe gerade denn Vorteil von reinem Skill basiertem PVP nicht.
Klar sollte der einen Vorteil haben der seine Klasse spielen kann, aber das ist bei WOW auch nicht anders. Nur durch Ausrüstung alleine reißt man da auch nichts ... und wenn zwei aufeiander treffen, die beide gleich gut sind und einer ist besser ausgerüstet, dann kann ich auch nicht so viel unfair daran finden, wenn der gewinnt. 
Immerhin ist WOW oder WaR keine olympische Disziplin.

Aber wenn ich über PVP leveln muß, so stell ich mir das echt schwierig vor (vorallem wenn es rein Skill basiert ist). 
Wer das nicht nachvollziehen kann sollte mal wieder CS oder Q3 auspacken (beide sehr Skill abhängig, da hat bei mir noch niemand nen cooles Überitem gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sich nur mal für zwei Stunden auf nem Sever einloggen auf dem gerade ein Klan gerade wütet.
P.S.: Lehrreich ist das natürlich nur wenn man ins gegnerische Team wechselt.

Kann mir daher gut vorstellen, daß WAR anfangs richig Laune macht ... wenn man aber erst etwas später auf einen Server wechselt kann das auch sehr schnell ätzend werden. 

Ansonst bin ich sehr dafür daß WOW seinen PVP content einwenig (ach was: deutlich) überarbeitet. Aber diesbezüglich bin ich schon ganz froh über WAR, denn durch die Konkurrenz sind sie sicher auch einwenig "gezwungen" sich den Wünschen des Marktes anzupassen.
Fazit: Beide Spiele können von einander profitieren.

Zu dem Thema wer da bei wem klaut sag ich nur:
Natürlich ist alles schon da gewesen WOW hats nicht erfunden, WHFB hats nicht erfunden, D&D ebenso wenig und auch der gute Tolkin wurde inspiriert.
Und meiner Meinung nach hat Blizz sehr viel Weisheit bewiesen, als sie sich von WHFB inspirieren ließen für Warcraft und die Finger von WH40k ließen als sie Starcraft erstellten (die meisten Übereinstimmungen sind rein optisch ... und sind von beiden gleichermaßen aus anderen Quellen übernommen worden: Tyraniden = Zerg = Alien = völlig egal.
Und wers anders sieht sollte sich mal die Armeebücher der Tyraniden zulegen 1. - xte Edition (weis leider nicht mehr wo sie momentan sind) und sich ganau anschauen wie sich der Tyranide im Lauf der Zeit der Filmgeschichte angepaß hat (Alien, Starsship Troopers). 

In diesem Sinne noch allen viel Spaß


----------



## Tja (10. Oktober 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Das kann man aber nicht auf WAR Online übertragen. Denk dran das Games Workshop der geistige Vater von Warhammer ist, also hat EA da nix groß dran rumzufummeln. Wenn EA vor hätte auch in WAR Online Werbung zu platzieren, würden diese ganz sicher von GW auf die Finger geklopft bekommen. Und ihr könnnt euch sicher sein das GW da saubere Kontrollarbeit macht.



Gar keine Angst dass EA auch GW aufkaufen könnte? Wenn die wirklich Werbung platzieren würden, wäre das Echo wohl dementsprechend. Glaube auch nicht, dass Mythic, GW da mitmachen würden und ein von EA produziertes War (ohne GW Lizenz, Mythic Kompetenz) ist ca. so viel wert, wie BF nach der EA Übernahme nämlich *nichts.*

zum Thema klauen:

Persönlich sehe ich das sehr kritisch, zumal früher wenigstens noch Kreativität bei den UI's geboten wurde, heute bauen alle mehr oder weniger das hässliche WoWDing nach..Überhaupt haben sich die MMORPG's leider sehr zum Negativen verändert, man bekommt heutzutage zu vieles zu einfach...Zu UO, Eq1 Zeiten (keine Spoiler, Addons, Teamspeak etc. Nada) hieß es noch "learning by doing"  - das vermisse ich irgendwie.

Wieso muss etwa jedes Spiel Symbole über Quest-NPC's, Vita xp fürs offline sein, Minikarten etc. haben? Wirkliche Innovationen gibt es kaum noch, selbst AoC rudert in punkto Kampfsystem schon wieder etwas zurück. Finde das sehr schade, nur Einheitsbrei ist halt nicht das Wahre.




> RL is was für Leute die in WoW nichts schaffen???
> 
> Ach du Sch****!!!
> Sind wir wirklich so tief gesunken?
> ...



Die Aussage ist absolut sinnfrei. Jeder, der auch nur halbwegs Ahnung von MMORPG's hat weiß, das WoW viel zu einfach ist. Im Endgamebereich steigt der Schwierigskeitsgrad halt an und das ist für Leute die alles sofort, umsonst und ohne Aufwand haben wollen halt dann nur noch was für "rl lose".  Das es forderndes Endgame geben muss, verstehen leider die Wenigsten.


----------



## Bazarkal (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

@Gothmorg 


> Kennst du Hans? Lass dir das eine Lehre sein.



lol soll ich jetzt Angst haben oder was? Oh man... als nächstes fängst du wahrschienlich an meine Mutter zu beleidigen. Was für ein Niveu... da wundert mich gar nichts mehr im inagme Chat...


----------



## Gothmorg (10. Oktober 2007)

> lol soll ich jetzt Angst haben oder was? Oh man... als nächstes fängst du wahrschienlich an meine Mutter zu beleidigen. Was für ein Niveu... da wundert mich gar nichts mehr im inagme Chat...



Ähm, beleidigen? Niedriges Niveau?
Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich dich nicht beleidige. Ich sage nur, dass ich solche Rechtschreibflames bescheiden finde. Und was regst du dich eigentlich so auf? Selbst so eine lächerliche Kritik äußern und dann nur rumheulen, wenn man Kritik zurückbekommt, das hat man gerne...
Und der einzige Grund, warum ich da nicht noch mehr zu sage ist, dass mir dieser Post echt die Sprache verschlägt. Ich hab schon viele geist-/sinnlose Comments in diesem Thread gesehen, aber der topt echt alles, lol...
Und was das Kiddyverhalten im Ingame Chat angeht, das scheint wohl von dir zu kommen, zumindest ist dieses "Lol soll ich jetzt Angst haben oder was?" der wohl meist benutzte Satz in diesem Teil der Community.

Und nochmal zum PvP in WoW: Ich meinte mit dem Skill-Problem nicht, dass Equip>Skill ist, sondern, dass man keinen Skill braucht um Ehre zu farmen, sondern einfach nur draufhauen muss.


----------



## Tja (10. Oktober 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Und nochmal zum PvP in WoW: Ich meinte mit dem Skill-Problem nicht, dass Equip>Skill ist, sondern, dass man keinen Skill braucht um Ehre zu farmen, sondern einfach nur draufhauen muss.



Da muss ich Dir zustimmen und das ist leider sehr schade. Man muss ja nichtmal draufhauen siehe AV...


----------



## Leoncore (11. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Gar keine Angst dass EA auch GW aufkaufen könnte? Wenn die wirklich Werbung platzieren würden, wäre das Echo wohl dementsprechend. Glaube auch nicht, dass Mythic, GW da mitmachen würden und ein von EA produziertes War (ohne GW Lizenz, Mythic Kompetenz) ist ca. so viel wert, wie BF nach der EA Übernahme nämlich *nichts.*



Versteh ich nich ganz. Warum sollte EA den GW einkaufen? GW stellt hauptsächlich Tabletop Spiele her und das hat ja mit Electronic Arts nix am Hut.


----------



## Zauma (11. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Das heißt die beste Gear droppt zufällig von anderen Spielern? Dürfte im Endbereich etwas schwierig zu koordinieren sein (im Hinblick auf DKP etc.).



Wie es genau funktionieren wird, ist noch nicht bekannt. Drops sollen jedenfalls nicht gebunden sein, also kann man alles im Auktionshaus bzw. eben von anderen Spielern bekommen.





Tja schrieb:


> Ja die PvP SpielerInnen machen sich den Content selber, aber was haben die PvE'ler? Genau deshalb schrieb ich "War ist auf PvP ausgelegt".



Wenn Du das so siehst, stimmt es. Wer nichts mit PvP am Hut hat, sollte von WAR die Finger lassen. Das sage ich auch immer wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tja schrieb:


> Dennoch, was Items anbelangt ist es nicht so schlecht, wobei es natürlich nervt, das mit jedem Addon grüner Schrott besser als hart erarbeitete Lila-Gear ist.



Meiner Ansicht nach schon, wenn bestimmte Dinge, die letztlich auf alle einen Einfluß haben, nur einer bestimmten Spielerkaste zur Verfügung stehen.

Wie sagte mal einer für WAR: "Ihr habt Spaß am Spiel und die Items fallen so nebenbei."

So soll es sein, nicht hunderte Male in die gleiche Instanz rennen, nur weil man da ein Item braucht. Und es soll eben nichts "hart erarbeitet" sein, sondern es soll mit Spaß erspielt sein. Ich spiele halt nach der Arbeit zur Entspannung und das geht vielen so und mag nicht in einem Spiel auch noch arbeiten.

Und, wie gesagt, der Grund, weswegen in WoW immer ein neues Levelcap kommen *muß* ist eben, daß 
die Spieler sich wegen der Items so weit auseinander entwickeln, daß Blizzard immer wieder die Notbremse zieht und alle auf 0 zurücksetzt.

Da mag ich die Idee von WAR lieber, daß man zwar nicht die Über-Items bekommt, aber eben diese im Laufe der Zeit ihren Wert behalten bzw. nur langsam durch unwesentlich bessere ersetzt werden.



Tja schrieb:


> Weil Arena im Vergleich zu den Schlachtfeldern etwas mehr Mannschaftsgeist erfordert. Besonders im AV wird man oft mit einem Haufen Idioten zusammengeschmissen, welche sich lieber 30 Minuten darum streiten, wer denn wo zu deffen hat - anstatt einfach vorzurushen und damit MEHR Ehre abzustauben.



Darüber kann man streiten. Es gibt ja auch in den Schlachtfeldern Kämpfe von Gruppen mit Gruppen, die dann viel mehr Mannschaftsgeist erfordern als das dumme Arena gekloppe.

Außerdem erklärt das eben noch nicht die Frage der BG-Marken.

Es ist eben Zwangscontent.



Tja schrieb:


> WoW schafft es aber so, die SpielerInnen bei der Stange zu halten und warum? Weil sie das von Everquest 1 übernommen haben. Reiner Spaß ohne ordentlichen Belohnungen ist vielleicht die ersten Monate ganz nett, irgendwann will man aber auch imba Rüstung haben und dann heißt es halt - bekommt man sie weiterzocken - bekommt man sie nicht, anderes Spiel suchen. Auch War wird in punkto Langzeitmotivation zwei Varianten anbieten müssen. Wie die aussehen  könnten, weiß ich nicht. Aus meiner Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass das größer - schneller -weiter Prinzip eher funktioniert, denn die Nachschmeisstechnik ala lotro, everquest 2 etc...



Ja, es stimmt, daß sie die Leute bei der Stange halten. Ob es damit ist, wird man noch sehen. Ich bin z.B. einer, der WoW nur noch wegen der Gilde und weil es nichts anderes gibt, spielt. Ich will keine Imba-Rüstung. Wozu auch? Wenn ich in meinem S2-Set im BG auf einen "Grünen" treffe, ist das kein Spaß für mich. Ich entschuldige mich nachher meist sogar, wenn ich merke, daß es einfach zu leicht ging, den umzuhauen.

Aber es gibt halt verschiedene Gruppen von Spielern und den einen gefällt halt das Itemsammeln, die anderen haben lieber Spaß am Spiel.

Deswegen bin ich froh, daß es bald mit WAR eine Alternative geben wird. Wer Itemsammeln mag, kriegt ja mit WotLK wieder viel Inhalt in WoW, mit bestimmt vielen, vielen neuen Ruffraktionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (11. Oktober 2007)

ich bin leidenschaftlicher wow spieler und mir is wurscht ob einer bei wow oder bei war was geklaut hat ich heul auch net rum wow is cooler als war oder sonstiges das überlass ich den kiddys
wenn war erscheint werde ich es mir kaufen und testen und dann mir meine meinung bilden ob war oder wow besser ist


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Oktober 2007)

gultis schrieb:


> also langsam is schluss das ewige rumgeheule von wegen war kopirt wow , wen dan wohl umgedreht es geht ja schon bei kleinigkeiten wie rüssi oder equit loss , sind euch mal die äxte der turen in donnerfels auf der anhöhe der ältesten aufgefallen ? ja nen dickes stück holz mit nehm grabstein drin ...waren die warhammer riesen nich vor urzeiten auch mal mit sowas bestückt ? genau wie eure sogenanten oger lords ..... wannstplatte un eisenfaust aber war klaut ja neh ....... omg
> von den "blizzard will warhammer un 40k rechte " geschichten fang ich jetz garnicht erst an
> un noch mal im ruhigen ..... merkt ihr nich das den leuten von war die anti komments egal sin ? das game is noch nich da keiner weiß 100% wies wird aber wen wer irgentwan mal was geklaut hat da blizz un nich gw
> hatte auch nie wer behautet war wolle das beste mmo werden ... nein aber ich bin mir sicher es wird ein verdammt geiles
> ...



Flame, Whine.....


----------



## Tikume (11. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Reiner Spaß ohne ordentlichen Belohnungen ist vielleicht die ersten Monate ganz nett, irgendwann will man aber auch imba Rüstung haben und dann heißt es halt - bekommt man sie weiterzocken - bekommt man sie nicht, anderes Spiel suchen.



Ich dachte Du hast UO gespielt.
Was gabs denn in UO an PvP Belohnungen? Wenn man mal von dem Loot als PK absieht, oder den Faction Goodies gar nichts. Im gegenteil - es war sogar eine eher kostspielige Angelegenheit.
Aber die Leute hatten Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar ist es einfach die Leute mit Items zu halten, nur hat das sehr oft nichts mehr mit Spaß zu tun. Eigentlich eine Perversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El.Presidente (11. Oktober 2007)

So, jetz will mal ein anderer WoW-Freak an den Hebel.

Ja, ich bin auch mehr der Durchschnittsspieler, der keine Zeit für ewige Raids hat. Nein, ich bin kein Fanboi der meint: WAR ist der letzte Mist, lobet das WoW.

Zuerst zu der Kopiererei. Es ist nun mal so im Kapitalismus: wenn sich eine Sache SO wie sie ist super verkauft, dann wird die Idee mal ausgeliehen und man gibt ihr eine neue möglichst hübschere Verpackung. Aber mir ist das relativ egal ob einzelne Aspekte erschreckend gleich aussehen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich den Leuten sagen, die meinen Blizz gäbe erst seit 10 Jahren: FALSCH! Ja, den Namen gibt es seit der Zeit. Vorher hieß die Firma noch anders und zwar Silicon & Synapse und die existiert seit 1991). Kommt es nicht auf die Gesamtatmosphäre an? Die find ich bei WoW in vielen Gebieten klasse. Von WAR hab ich da allerdings noch nicht so viel mitbekommen (Außer das, was man in den Videos sieht).

Zum Hype: Ja, es wird doch alles gehyped, sei es WAR, WoW oder AoC. Leute, das sind Firmen die viele Kunden, für viel Gewinn wollen, also verkaufen sie ihre Sachen auch mit GEkauften Fanbois. Massensuggestion ist hier nun mal ein Segen für den Geldbeutel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, man muss hier mal WoW ein Zugeständnis machen: PvE ist, wie ich finde, ein Zacken schwerer aufzubauen als PvP. Im PvE musst du dem Spieler eine Umgebung schaffen. Eine Umgebung die mit ihm handelt und mit der er interagieren kann. Das Problem ist hier dem Spieler eine Langzeitmotivation zu schaffen und die funktioniert nun mal nur aufwärts. Ergo: Je höher das Level, desto besser muss die Ausrüstung sein und desto höher muss auch der Anspruch werden. Der schlichtweg besch***ene Aspekt bei WoW ist hier aber, wofür hab ich die Ausrüstung jetzt? Ich habe nur einen Weg und der ist mit der besseren Ausrüstung noch bessere zu holen. Ja, man sollte sich mal überlegen ob man da noch was besser machen könnte. Man sollte das PvP halt viel mehr stärken und beide Sachen voneinander Trennen. So kann man sich dann doch entscheiden ob man lieber den Weg des Jägers oder des Sammlers geht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das PvP lässt sich an der Stelle etwas leichter bewerkstelligen. Klar man braucht auch hier eine Atmosphäre und eine Handlung, aber hier ist man nicht auf NPC´s gestützt die einem den Weg weisen, sondern der SPIELER ist der Mittelpunkt und er bestimmt wie der Hase läuft. Ich muss auch sagen, dass PvP mir nur in bestimmten Situationen Spass macht. Ich hasse es wenn mich ein Char killt, der gut 20 Lvl höher ist. Auch das sollte es einfach nicht geben. So wie ihr WAR beschreibt, ist es so, als könne jeder High-Lvl Char in das Startgebiet kommen und jedem Neuanfänger die Sche**** aus dem Leib prügeln.

Wo bleibt DA der Spass? Für mich ist es mehr Frust als Lust. Klärt mich bitte auf wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, aber für mich ist es kein Erlebnis mich mit ständigem Wiederbeleben zu beschäftigen. Ich habe auch Spass an Massenprügeleien wie jeder anderer, wo ich zeige, was hinter dem Alter Ego steckt (wobei das bei den manchmal stark kippenden Balancing in WoW wohl eher zweifelhaft ist).

Wie gesagt, ich hänge nicht an WoW. Sobald es etwas tolleres gibt, werde ich mich mit voller Wollust darauf stürzen. Man wurde ja in letzter Zeit ziemlich enttäuscht (siehe Vanguard, naja und ich war in der Tabula Rasa Beta, welche mich auch nicht wirklich überzeugt hat). Bis jetzt sind zu wenig Informationen über WAR zum Gates-Normal-Benutzer durchgekommen. Ich bin leider auch ein Typ, der sich manchmal zu leicht vom Hype einfangen lässt, man sieht es funktioniert nun mal. Aber jetzt schon zu sagen, ich gehe zu WAR und werde ihm Blindvertrauen: Never Ever. Man kann nun sagen: Entweder sie halten die Informationen zurück um ein wahres Feuerwerk geradewegs in den Horizont abzufeuern, damit es endlich mal wieder ein neues Licht über dem Himmel der MMORPGs gibt. Oder es ist der verschämte Mantel der Verschweigenheit, der übergezogen wurde, weil irgendwas schief läuft. 

Das Wichtigste zuletzt: Wenn EA wieder alles verreißt, dann sollte man die Horde der wütenden Kunden versammeln und diese FIrma für immer von diesem Planeten tilgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  EA hat schon zuviel versaut, als dass man zuviel Hoffnung verschwenden sollte. Klammert euch noch an WAR, aber schaut schon mal nach anderen MMORPGs, denn EA schafft es zu oft aus Gold Schei**** zu machen >.< .


----------



## Tja (11. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du hast UO gespielt.
> Was gabs denn in UO an PvP Belohnungen? Wenn man mal von dem Loot als PK absieht, oder den Faction Goodies gar nichts. Im gegenteil - es war sogar eine eher kostspielige Angelegenheit.
> Aber die Leute hatten Spaß
> 
> ...



Ja ich spielte ABer nach dem Schloss, 7xGM und den komischen Vulnerably(?) Waffen und dem Titel Lord gab es einfach nichts mehr zu tun. Die PvP Belohnungen waren teilweise nette Reagenzien, Gold und hin und wieder so nen Invul Teil.

Ich fing mit einem Magier an und das war kosten intensivst. Normalerweise geht man ja über Krieger - Magier.



> Wie es genau funktionieren wird, ist noch nicht bekannt. Drops sollen jedenfalls nicht gebunden sein, also kann man alles im Auktionshaus bzw. eben von anderen Spielern bekommen.



Das ist sicher mal gut, wobei ich finde, dass ultra seltene Items schon gebunden sein sollten (aber da es die nicht geben wird erübrigt sich das). Crafter werden sicher schnell jammern, wie unfair das doch ist und wie "wirtschaftsschädigend" =)



> Wenn Du das so siehst, stimmt es. Wer nichts mit PvP am Hut hat, sollte von WAR die Finger lassen. Das sage ich auch immer wieder. top.gif



Genau das wollte ich mit der Aussage "War ist pvp basiert" eigentlich immer sagen. Das Meiste spielt sich im PvP ab und wer damit nichts am Hut hat, wird mit dem PvE nicht zufrieden sein.



> Meiner Ansicht nach schon, wenn bestimmte Dinge, die letztlich auf alle einen Einfluß haben, nur einer bestimmten Spielerkaste zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Wie sagte mal einer für WAR: "Ihr habt Spaß am Spiel und die Items fallen so nebenbei."
> 
> ...



Nunja wer mehr investiert, bekommt eben mehr raus wie im (meist) im richtigen Leben. 

Du vergisst, das für viele "hart erarbeitet" erst den Spaß ausmacht (subjektiv!). Ich mein, wenn mir Gear egal wäre,  würd ich sicher mehr FPS zocken, aber die verlieren eben genau deshalb schnell an Reiz. 

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass mit dem Lvl-cap haben sie verbockt. In Everquest 1 wurde das Ganze viel besser gelöst, Raiditem z.B. waren auch nach dem Addon noch weit besser als Nicht-Raiditems. Übersetzt auf wow würde das bedeuten Lila (pre Addon) > Grün (Addon), Blau (pre Addon) = Grün (Addon) usw..denke mal, so wäre es viel fairer für alle. Denn wenn grüner Mist besser als lila Gear wird, hört sich der Spaß irgendwann auf. Hinter der Arena, Raidgear steckt doch einiges an Zeit, Aufwand hinzu kommt das geile Aussehen, welches man ungerne aufgeben möchte (ich zumindest nicht ^^).



> Darüber kann man streiten. Es gibt ja auch in den Schlachtfeldern Kämpfe von Gruppen mit Gruppen, die dann viel mehr Mannschaftsgeist erfordern als das dumme Arena gekloppe.
> 
> Außerdem erklärt das eben noch nicht die Frage der BG-Marken.
> 
> Es ist eben Zwangscontent.



Dann hast Du eine Stammgruppe nehme ich an? Klar hin und wieder gibt es Ausnahmen, aber meistens erlebe ich kindische Streitereien, Beleidigungen ß(unter! Kindergarteniveau) und planloses Vorgehen.

zu den Marken:
Deren Zweck ist ganz einfach die BG-Balance. Nimm mal an, man bräuchte "nur" Ehre die AFk-Leecher würden nur noch AV machen, dort rumleechen und für NULL-Skill in kürzester Zeit zumindest das blaue PvP Equip haben. AdS, WS wären dann komplett umsonst und nur an Ehre-We's gut besucht.



> Ja, es stimmt, daß sie die Leute bei der Stange halten. Ob es damit ist, wird man noch sehen. Ich bin z.B. einer, der WoW nur noch wegen der Gilde und weil es nichts anderes gibt, spielt. Ich will keine Imba-Rüstung. Wozu auch? Wenn ich in meinem S2-Set im BG auf einen "Grünen" treffe, ist das kein Spaß für mich. Ich entschuldige mich nachher meist sogar, wenn ich merke, daß es einfach zu leicht ging, den umzuhauen.
> 
> Aber es gibt halt verschiedene Gruppen von Spielern und den einen gefällt halt das Itemsammeln, die anderen haben lieber Spaß am Spiel.
> 
> Deswegen bin ich froh, daß es bald mit WAR eine Alternative geben wird. Wer Itemsammeln mag, kriegt ja mit WotLK wieder viel Inhalt in WoW, mit bestimmt vielen, vielen neuen Ruffraktionen. ugly.gif



Ja und bis auf WoW, Everquest 1 ist das kaum einem Spiel auch nur annähernd so gut gelungen (L2 mal als asiatischer Knaller ausgenommen). Warum entschuldigst Du dich? Du musstest doch da genauso wie jeder andere auch durch. Wenn ich jemanden umhaue gibt es weder Kommentar, Emote noch sonst was. Mir ist es auch ziemlich egal, was für eine Rüstung mein Gegenüber hat, ich will ihn/sie tot sehen, fertig.

Itemsammeln kann genauso Spaß machen...Spaß ist halt eine sehr subjektive Sache. Persönliche glaube ich ja, dass War und AoC sehr stark untereinander konkurrieren und damit gleichzeitig auch WoW anspornen werden. 

Wenn es so wird, können wir uns alle freuen denn dann gewinnen die *Kunden*.



> Versteh ich nich ganz. Warum sollte EA den GW einkaufen? GW stellt hauptsächlich Tabletop Spiele her und das hat ja mit Electronic Arts nix am Hut.



Weil sie raffgierige Freaks sind, denen es ausschließlich um den $ geht. Wenn also GW sagen würde so nicht und Mythic auch sagt so nicht, wäre "aufkaufen" eine typische EA Aktion. Null Qualität, null Service aber aufkaufen ohne Ende...

Braucht euch nur mal BF1942, Siedler udglm. nach EA Übernahme angucken.


----------



## Leoncore (11. Oktober 2007)

El.Presidente schrieb:


> Das PvP lässt sich an der Stelle etwas leichter bewerkstelligen. Klar man braucht auch hier eine Atmosphäre und eine Handlung, aber hier ist man nicht auf NPC´s gestützt die einem den Weg weisen, sondern der SPIELER ist der Mittelpunkt und er bestimmt wie der Hase läuft. Ich muss auch sagen, dass PvP mir nur in bestimmten Situationen Spass macht. Ich hasse es wenn mich ein Char killt, der gut 20 Lvl höher ist. Auch das sollte es einfach nicht geben. So wie ihr WAR beschreibt, ist es so, als könne jeder High-Lvl Char in das Startgebiet kommen und jedem Neuanfänger die Sche**** aus dem Leib prügeln.
> 
> Wo bleibt DA der Spass? Für mich ist es mehr Frust als Lust. Klärt mich bitte auf wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, aber für mich ist es kein Erlebnis mich mit ständigem Wiederbeleben zu beschäftigen. Ich habe auch Spass an Massenprügeleien wie jeder anderer, wo ich zeige, was hinter dem Alter Ego steckt (wobei das bei den manchmal stark kippenden Balancing in WoW wohl eher zweifelhaft ist).



Es ist ja geplant, das Chars mit höherem Lvl in ein Chaoshuhn verwandelt werden, wenn diese ein Low Lvl Gebiet betreten. Hier mal der Link

Klick mich

@Tja

Das ist jetzt ein wenig übertrieben was du erzählst. Wie gesagt GW = Tabletops, EA = Computerspiele. Das ist ein ganz anderer Markt wo EA nicht mitmischen wird.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Oktober 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> @Tja
> 
> Das ist jetzt ein wenig übertrieben was du erzählst. Wie gesagt GW = Tabletops, EA = Computerspiele. Das ist ein ganz anderer Markt wo EA nicht mitmischen wird.



Naja, ich will nicht bezweifeln dass GW dabei nichts zu gewinnen hätte. Deren aktuelle Firmenpolitik stinkt auch zum Himmel, da kann EA auch nicht viel schlimmer sein...


----------



## Sagardo (12. Oktober 2007)

Zum Thema :

Warhammer hat die Warcraft Welt nicht nur geprägt, sondern sie ist die Vorlage gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



offtopic :
--------------------------------------------------
Wer sich gerne mit 24 Leuten verbündet um eine KI zu killen , die zu Blöd ist aufrecht zu gehen, der ist bei WOW richtig.

Wer vorher noch ein paar Spieler killen möchte und sich dann mit Spielern verbündet um eine KI zu killen , die zu Blöd ist aufrecht zu gehen, der ist bei WAR richtig.
--------------------------------------------------
Wer sehr viel Zeit investieren möcht um das Endgame überhaupt zu sehen ist bei WOW richtig.

Wer das Endgame auch als Casual sehen möchte und es aktiv mitbestimmen möchte ist bei WAR richtig.
--------------------------------------------------
Wer stolz auf seine Items ist und aufgrund der Items besser sein möchte ist bei WOW richtig.

Wer durch spielen im PVP neue Skills erwerben möchte und dadurch stärker ist der ist in WAR richtig.
--------------------------------------------------
Wer jetzt noch das richtige Thema für seinen Post findet ist bei BUFFED.DE bestimmt NICHT richtig ^^

*edit  
@El.Presidente 
Du hast die Augen verschlossen, wenn du nichts zu Warhammer findest. Einfach bei Google "Warhammer Online" eingeben und du hast genug zum Lesen.....


----------



## Qilin (12. Oktober 2007)

Um eines klarzustellen, ich bin weder einer derjenigen, die sich mit der WoW- noch mit der WAR-Geschichte sonderlich auskennen, aber man bekommt ja so einiges mit.

Zum einen finde ich, dass beide doch eine sehr vielseitige Geschichte vorzuweisen haben, die allerdings natürlich etwas anders ist. Das kommt schon daher, dass sie eben aus 2 unterschiedlichen Köpfen stammt. Die Geschichte zu beiden Teilen, also WoW und WAR, waren schon sehr fortgeschritte, bevor überhaupt ein MMO in Planung war. Von daher kann man hier wohl kaum sagen, dass der eine etwas vom anderen kopiert hat.
Auch mit den Klassen ist das so eine Sache. Schaut man sich mal in anderen MMOs um, so wird man auch hier schnell feststellen, dass die Klassen jeweils ähnlich sind, teilweise nur andere Namen tragen. Von daher verstehe ich hier auch nicht diese Unterstellungen. Denn wenn jetzt ein dritter im gleichen Genre ein MMO rausbringt, werden es wahrscheinlich wieder die gleichen Klassen sein.

Wenn man sich nun WoW anschaut, dass das MMO erst richtig populär werden lassen hat, ohne den Erfolg früherer MMOs schmälern zu wollen, so kommt schnell der Anschein herüber, dass nun alle vom Primus abschauen wollen. Doch das Interface von WoW ist auch nicht erst mit WoW ins Spiel gekommen. Denn dieses war auch schon aus viele Single-Player-Games bekannt und wurde auch nur adaptiert. Warum denn auch das Rad neu erfinden, wenn die alte Variante funktioniert und der veralteten Eingabetechnik von heute immer noch bestens entspricht?

Nun bietet WoW ja noch an, verschiedene Modifikationen zuzulassen. Das wird mit Warhammer nicht anders sein. Und hier wird auch nur wieder auf verschiedene Probleme eingegangen, die es aber in allen Spielen gibt. MMO oder SP.
Von daher kann man sagen, dass alles bisher nur rein logisch ist. 

Wenn man sich die Grafiken anschaut, so hat auch WoW nicht alle Waffen und Designs neu erfunden, sondern sind diese aus verschiedenen Quellen her entstanden. Genauso sieht es auch mit den Rüstungen aus. Denn diese haben eben auch immer einen gewissen Zweck zu erfüllen und werden dementsprechend dann nur noch dekoriert. Also "Form Follows Funktion" und danach eben Design. Denn wer würde denn es als "realistisch", auch wenn beide unrealistisch sind empfinden, wenn die Rüstung nur noch aus einem Hauch von nichts bestehen würde, aber dann top Werte bieten würde. Und hier  ist man im Design auch gewissen Grenzen unterlegen. Denn mit was möchte man denn diese ganzen Stücke verzieren? Viel Platz ist ja nicht da. Also kommt ein Grundlayout hin, mit verschiedenen Effekten noch. Nur auch dann gibt es einen gewissen Pool an Möglichkeiten, sodass sich viele Ideen einfach nicht mehr realisieren lassen, oder jeder Nachfolger angewiesen ist, eine komplette Studie des anderen Spieles zu machen, um nicht zufällig gleiche Gegenstände zu entwerfen.

Nun haben wir also gesehen, dass weder die Optik, die Klassen, die Geschichte oder die Bedienung unbedingt geklaut sein muss, sondern alles ein Produkt der vorhandenen Möglichkeiten ist.

Genau so geht es dann auch weiter. Denn egal in welchen Bereich wir reingehen, wird es immer Parallelen geben zu anderen Spielen. Aber warum auch nicht? 
Wenn man nun alles komplett neu machen möchte, wird man schnell an gewisse Grenzen stossen. Zum einen wird die Eingabe nicht mehr so bedienungsfreundlich und zum anderen wird man schnell damit Spieler verärgern, da der "Einstieg" eben nicht mehr so einfach ist. Bestes Beispiel wohl die Probleme mit dem Conan-MMO, die etwas neues machen wollten, aber genau an dieser Stelle das Problem nun sitzt.

Genauso mag ich auch nicht dieses ganze Getue und Klassifizieren der Spiele nach ihren Inhalten. Hier kann man zwar zum Inhalt sagen, dass das eine Sci-Fi, das andere Mittelalter und das nächste Fantasy entspricht, aber dann hört es schon auf. 
Auch wenn HdRO wohl nicht so PvP-lastig wie WoW zu sein scheint, so hat es doch einen gewissen Anteil. Aber nun gut, lassen wir das raus.

Laut meinen Wissens (diverse Magazin und Interviews von den Machern), wird es doch in WAR so aussehen, dass man einen gewissen Startbereich hat, indem man dann sich erst einmal zurechtfinden muss. Durch verschiedene Quests baut man dann seinen Charakter auf, bis man in die nächsten Zonen kommt. 
An dieser Stelle sei mal angemerkt, dass es in WoW nicht anders ist.
Dann geht es weiter und man kommt in umkämpfte Gebiete in denen dann mehr oder minder reges PvP-Treiben geschehen KANN. Hmm, bei WoW gibt es sowas auch.
Dann wird es wohl so sein, dass man verschiedene Gebiete hat, die extra als PvP-Gebiete ausgeschrieben werden. Sowas gibt es zwar auch schon in WoW, soll aber mit dem neuen Add-On auch verstärkt werden. 

Nun frage ich mich an dieser Stelle, wo hier der große Unterschied sein soll? Ich meine, alles was ich bislang gesehen habe, bringt mir nichts neues. Nicht das ich WAR jetzt schlecht machen möchte, aber ich finde, dass eine Klassifizierung vorab einfach nur ganz grober Unfug ist und man eben abwarten muss, in  wiefern diese beiden Kontrahenten nun wirklich sich unterscheiden und wer dann im Endeffekt weiterspielen wird oder zu WoW zurückkehrt.

Denn beide sollen ja über ein ausgereiftes PvP, wie PvE-System verfügen. Und nimmt man man PvE-Server von WoW weg, ist es nichts anderes. Wer also nen PvE-Server mit WAR vergleicht, der vergleicht halt auch Äpfel mit Birnen. 

Lasst uns also abwarten, was die Zukunft bringt und nicht vorher schon so ein Stress verursachen. Denn Spass und ein gewisses Suchtpotential werden wohl beide haben.


----------



## Sagardo (12. Oktober 2007)

> Laut meinen Wissens (diverse Magazin und Interviews von den Machern), wird es doch in WAR so aussehen, dass man einen gewissen Startbereich hat, indem man dann sich erst einmal zurechtfinden muss. Durch verschiedene Quests baut man dann seinen Charakter auf, bis man in die nächsten Zonen kommt.
> An dieser Stelle sei mal angemerkt, dass es in WoW nicht anders ist.



Stimmt, nur , dass man bei WAR von Anfang an PVP betreiben kann.




> Dann geht es weiter und man kommt in umkämpfte Gebiete in denen dann mehr oder minder reges PvP-Treiben geschehen KANN. Hmm, bei WoW gibt es sowas auch.




wo gibt es bei WOW wirklich PVP ? Ich meine faires, wo nur gleichlevelige reinkommen ?
RICHTIG im BG , schon mal lvl 19er BG als normalen Twinkt gespielt ?




> Dann wird es wohl so sein, dass man verschiedene Gebiete hat, die extra als PvP-Gebiete ausgeschrieben werden. Sowas gibt es zwar auch schon in WoW, soll aber mit dem neuen Add-On auch verstärkt werden.



Stimmt gibt es bei WOW , machen ungefähr 5% des Spieles aus.
Bei War ist es im ersten Bereich ca.25% im Zweiten ca.50% im Dritten ca. 75% und im Vierten ca. 90% des gesamten Gebietes ausmachen.



> Nun frage ich mich an dieser Stelle, wo hier der große Unterschied sein soll? Ich meine, alles was ich bislang gesehen habe, bringt mir nichts neues.



1.)XP für das töten von Spielern 
2.)Loot für das Töten von Spielern --> man KANN nur mit PVP das ganze Spiel bestreiten.
3.)öffentliche Quests 
4.)der Wälzer des Wissen (s.o.)
5.)24 Klassen , die alle unterschiedlich sind.
6.)Extra Skillpunkte, die man nur durch PVP bekommt und mit den man Skills bekommt, die es nur für diese Punkte gibt.
7.)Das Moralsystem
8.)Taktiken
9.)alle Skills machen im PVP sinn
10.).....


Man könnte das jetzt noch etwas weiter machen.
Alle die also ERNSTHAFT an einem "Vergleich" interessiert sind, sollten zumindest die offizielle Website mal besuchen und nicht hier einfach nur schreiben , was einem so in den Sinn kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Sachen davor nehme ich keine Stellung, das würde den Rahmen sprengen =)



> Lasst uns also abwarten, was die Zukunft bringt und nicht vorher schon so ein Stress verursachen. Denn Spass und ein gewisses Suchtpotential werden wohl beide haben.



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (12. Oktober 2007)

Gut ein wenig möchte ich Tja doch recht geben. Ist zwar Offtopic aber EA hat laut Newsmeldung Bioware und Pandemic aufgekauft. Ersterer u.a. bekannter Entwickler von D&D Rollenspielen.


----------



## Sagardo (12. Oktober 2007)

> Gut ein wenig möchte ich Tja doch recht geben. Ist zwar Offtopic aber EA hat laut Newsmeldung Bioware und Pandemic aufgekauft. Ersterer u.a. bekannter Entwickler von D&D Rollenspielen.



War das nicht Turbine ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (12. Oktober 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> War das nicht Turbine ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also NWN und Baldurs Gate kommt von Bioware. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbadwa (12. Oktober 2007)

mimimiimmimimimi


----------



## Sagardo (12. Oktober 2007)

Ach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na das wusste ich nicht so genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit 

@imbadwa

Sind deine 4 Kommentare im WOW-Forum auf einem genauso hohem Niveau wie dieser ? 
Ich meine Gratulation , immerhin scheinst du zu wissen, wie man einen Beitrag verfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saian (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte jetzt keine Nerven dazu, alles vom Anfang bis zum Ende durchzulesen, aber das, was ich gelesen hab geht im größten Teil darum, das War was von WoW und anders rum kopiert. Dabei will ich hier mal anmerken, das überall etwas von wem gestohlen ist. Die ganzen Wesen (Orcs, Oger etc) können z.B. alle von J.R.R. Tolkins Werke gestohlen sein. Seine Bücher sind alle um 1950 erschienen.Ich weiß nicht ob das schon genannt wurde oder so ^^
Aber eigentlich ist es grundsätzlich egal ob etwas gestohlen wurde oder nicht. Wenn man dann mal etwas spielt, woraus etwas nicht gestohlen ist, dann sagen manche bestimmt: "Hätten die das von so un so übernommen, wäre es doch viel besser gewesen blabliblubb."
Und guckt euch mal EA an. Produziert jedes Jahr den gleichen Müll mit NUR einer Verbesserung (aber gleiches Prinzip usw oder andere Handlung/Ort ...) aber die Leute rennen wie verrückt los und kaufen es ^^ (NHL-Reihen, NfS-Reihen, BF, Burnout usw.)

PS.: Thread ist wieder fürs "mimimimimimi" freigegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (12. Oktober 2007)

So gesehen kupfert jeder vom jedem ab und es ist ja nicht so als ob J.R.R. Tolkien den Fantasy Bereich erfunden hätte. Fantasy gibt es schon seit dem antiken Griechenland/Ägypten. Dort gab es auch schon Monster wie Hydras, Zyklopen, Riesen, Minotauren. Wie sagt man den so schön, besser gut übernommen als schlecht erfunden.

Man muss auch so sehen, das es viele Leute gibt die zwar WoW spielen, aber mit dem eigentlichen Genre Rollenspiel bzw. mit dem PC Bereich sonst wenig am Hut haben. Also nach dem Motto: "Das ist aktuell total in, deswegen muss ich es auch spielen bzw. haben". Ich glaube nicht das WAR an die Spielerzahlen von WoW herrankommt, aber dies ist auch nicht nötig. Das einzige was mich aufregt sind solche WoW Spieler die behaupten WoW hätte alles erfunden und sonst ist alles nur eine nachmache. Ist klar, selbst die alten Griechen haben früher schon WoW gekannt und haben abgekupfert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das sag ich lieber mal nicht so laut sonst glaubt das von den Kiddys wirklich noch jemand. ;-P


----------



## fabian20 (12. Oktober 2007)

hi

Mir ist egal was zuerst da war und was nicht. Was mich aber ärgert ist, das hier leute angeschissen werden weil die Rechtschreibung nicht stimmt oder weil man genervt ist weil man nen thread mit so nem thema vorher schon fünfmal gelesen hat. 

Find ich ist ne sauerei und sollte man abstellen. Leute konzentriert euch auf die inhalte und das thema. Wenn ihr das thema scheisse findet dann müsst ihr da nicht mitdiskutieren. Und wenn einer ne besonders üble rechtschreibung hat kann man ihn HÖFLICH darauf ansprechen. 

Auch meine Rechtschreibung ist nicht die beste. Das geb ich zu aber ich scheiss keine leute wegen sowas zusammen. 
Und hier in das Thema reinzuschreiben das es eigentlich unnötig ist, und auch nur dummheit (ich bezieh mich da schon auf die erste oder zweite antwort in dem thema hier). 

Viele grüße


----------



## Angelusnight (12. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,
also ich bein ein überzeugter, absolut überzeugter und süchtiger WoW zocker..... Aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir shit egal wer wem was klaut.... Es ist doch ein Spiel und wird eins bleiben genau wie WAR... und zudem werde ich es wahrscheinlich auch testen, da die berichte und vorschau nicht schlecht ist. Und zumal mal ganz ehrlich, welchen richtigen wow oder war zockr intressiert es welches game das bessere ist????? Also nich mich denn für mich ist das das beste welches mir besser gefällt und nicht anderen!!!! naja aber wenn einige leute halt nicht meckern können oder einfach nur dumm rumlabber sind sie halt nich glücklich...... So long weiterhin Blizz reich machen und vielleicht auch mal jemand anders denn es werden noch mehr kommen und irgend jemand wird besser sein als wow....


----------



## Gutebesserung (26. Oktober 2007)

Also nur als kleiner Einwurf : Habt ihr gewusst das die Entwickler Warcraft eigentlich als Warhammer Spiel rausbringen wollten? Ist echt kein Scherz. Die Entwickler sagen selbst das Warhammer einen riesen Einfluss auf das Spiel hatte, und das sie sich stark am Warhammer Universum orientieren. Es gibt sogar Gerüchte dass das Spiel Warhammer: Orks vs Humans ursprünglich hätte heissen sollen *grins*. Da war Warcraft vielleicht doch schon besser. Gab dann nur leider lizenztechnische Gründe und Differenzen in Blizzard selbst, die Verhindert haben das es als Warhammer Spiel erschienen ist.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (26. Oktober 2007)

Was echt prickelnd wäre und Warhammer einen riiieeeesssiiigen Schritt nach vorne bringen würde: Spieler müssen vorher ihre Schreibkünste auf lesbarkeit testen lassen. Ein bissal Slang ist ja OK und ein bissal Rechtschreibfehler macht jeder, aber Texte bei denen hinterher nur ein großes HÄÄÄÄ? über den Köpfen der Lesern hängt ist schon fieß. Und ich stell mir das grade InGame vor, wenn das Imperium die Hauptstadt des Chaos anstürmt, plötzlich ein Sigmarpriester vor die Heerscharen tritt und weise spricht: "Ey Alda, mahehn palatt dat Chäs bei die TownRäd oda wat?"

Die Offensive kommt darauf hin schlagartig ins Stocken, das Chaos marschiert durch bis nach Altdorf und wieder mal hat die Seite auf der ich spiele die Ar****loch-Karte.


Oder man macht Server nach Gesinnung und Alter. "Hartzlich VIllkommen euf den Warhammer Kiddi CS Servern - böödddeee baachate dat hier nur Level 1 Dolche alaubt sin dangäää."

Ansonsten kann ich das gewyhne von wegen Klau von hier und da echt nicht mehr hören. Wenn dabei ein gutes Spiel rumkommt ist es mir egal ob die Entwickler den gesamten Source-Code von Blizzard geklaut haben oder nicht. Abwarten, Spiel spielen, gut fühlen!


----------



## Beshar (26. Oktober 2007)

Was wohl Tolkien zum Eingangsposting sagen würde, würde er a) noch leben und b) den Buchstabenwald lesen können...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (26. Oktober 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> So jetzt zum Punkt immer gleiche Ausrüstung: Ja da hast du recht, die Chars sehen Ausrüstungsmäßig immer gleich aus. Ich denke auch das WAR weniger Item basiert aufgebaut ist, d.h. Itemfarmer werden das Game nicht mögen.



naja... ich mein ich bin kein ItemFarmer...  brauch keine T und x und y Sets... ABER ...

Ich mag RP ... und ich mag absolut ned aussehen wie die anderen 1000 Zwerge... also sind Items schon bissi wichtig


----------



## Gutebesserung (26. Oktober 2007)

Hmm....wäre Tolkien doch mal so klug gewesen und hätte sich alles im Bezug zu Fantasy, Orks usw schützen lassen. Dann würde in diesem Thread einiges mehr herrauskommen als nur "Du hat mir aber dat weschgenommen". 
Fakt ist doch einfach : Die Fantasy Abteilung, wie wir sie kennen, basiert auf Tolkin und Konsorten; daraus hat jemand ein Rollenspiel gemacht (also die Abteilung wo man noch Kreuze und Kringel in Kästchen machen musste. Mit Bleistiften, liebe Kinder, nicht Virtual); dieses hat sich dann irgendwann ein Spielehersteller zum Vorbild genommen (Nein das war nicht Blizzard!) und ein Spiel draus gemacht; dann Jahre später wurde das Internett erfunden; noch einige Jahre später kam dann einer darauf ein MMO zu erstellen (Auch nicht Blizzard!); dann schuf einer die Benutzeroberfläche von diesen MMOs so wie wir sie kennen (Wieder nicht Blizzard!); dann nach noch vielen, vielen Jahren kam eine Firma namens Blizzard auf die Ideem, ihr Strategiespiel Warcraft zum MMO zu machen. 
Blizzard, bzw WOW, hat sämtliche Technik und Spielmechanik nicht erfunden die es benutzt. Die gab es schon lange, lange vorher. Einzig und allein die Spielwelt von WOW ist Blizzards eigener Entwurf. Nur weil einige Menschen hier glauben, das es vor ihrer Geburt keine MMOs oder Rollenspiele gab, wird dies nicht automatisch Richtig. 
Schaut auf die Ultima Reihe zum Beispiel. Da war die Benutzeroberfläche fast genauso wie in WOW. Wenn überhaupt einer sich hier beschweren dürfte das von ihm geklaut wurde, dann sind es diese Computer-Rollenspiel Veteranen. WOW, Warhammer, Age of Conan und alle anderen übernehmen einfach etwas das vor 20 Jahren schon gut funkzioniert hat. Und wer solls ihnen verdenken? Dadurch das man gute alte Ideen weiterentwickelt entsteht ein immer besseres Produkt. 

P.S: Die Entwickler von WAR haben übrigens DAOC entwickelt. Das war ein ein MMO das noch vor WOW herrausgekommen ist. An diesem hat sich Blizzard auch bedient wenn, man es eng sehen würde.

P.P.S: Ihr werdet es kaum glauben, aber selbst zu den frühsten Rollenspielzeiten gab es schon Gegenstände (Übersetzung: Items). Diese hat Blizzard auch nicht erfunden. Auch Rüstungen und mittelalterliche Kleidung hat Blizzard nicht erfunden. Wäre dies der Fall gewesen, hätten die Menschen im Mittelalter ziemlich nackig rumlaufen müssen. Auch epische Gegenstände , oder Gegenstände mit besonderen Eigenschaften,  sind nicht von Blizzard. Die kamen auch in Zeiten auf bevor es Blizzard gab  (Ja diese Zeiten gab es. Der mit dem "es werde Licht" war auch ein anderer als dieser Spielekonzern).


----------



## horus85 (3. November 2007)

zum thema rüstungen, klar wäre es schön wenn jeder charakter ein eigenes aussehen hätte aber das spiel kommt von GW und dort sehen die figuren/charakter nun mal so aus. 
und es wird auch genug rüstungs sets geben, die man tragen kann.
in guild wars zb. gibt es verhältnis mäßig wenig sets wenn mann es mit wow vergleicht, und es beschwert sich nimand(auch wenn es viel weniger spielen).

zum thema benutzeroberfläsche, alle die sagen es wäre abgeschaut das sind die, die wow spielen.
alle spiele dieser art haben eine ähnliche benutzeroberfläsche.



ich freu mich auf WAR und warte!!!!



ZWERGE!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

Hauptsache man kann den Kram färben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4d3 (4. November 2007)

also mal ehrlich
wen interessiert das??
ich spiele wow und ich sitz nicht da und frag mich "hmm is das jetz von war abgeschaut oder von gild wars oder von baby und der nussknacker?"
mir ist das egal ich spiele einfach, jedes mmorpg soll ruhig abschaun von den anderen games das macht das spiel in den meisten fällen nur besser und hat auch zur folge das man wenn man mal ein mmorpg gezockt hat mit einem ähnlichen handling ein anderes zocken kann ohne vorher 5stunden das handbuch zu studieren


----------



## Ruffraider (4. November 2007)

also das mit den Jahre lange Rüstung sammeln ... das is aber auch nur bei WoW so !! die wollen ja jedes JAhr auch 10 Level steigen lassen ... Aber  War kann man mit WoW net wirklich  vergleichen ... War soll es so machne wie bei DAoC nur  mehr verfeinheiten ... 

Und jeder DAoC spieler weiß wovon ich rede- Das ist ein tolles system man bekommt alles schnell, und für das RvR haben die sich erheblich viel einfallen lassen. 

Wenn War am anfang noch nich Toll aussieht ... dann wird es eben mit den addons verbessert das war bisher bei jeden Spiel so.




Ps. Ich habe beides gespielt... ich weiß wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Atinuviell (4. November 2007)

gultis schrieb:


> also langsam is schluss das ewige rumgeheule von wegen war kopirt wow , wen dan wohl umgedreht es geht ja schon bei kleinigkeiten wie rüssi oder equit loss , sind euch mal die äxte der turen in donnerfels auf der anhöhe der ältesten aufgefallen ? ja nen dickes stück holz mit nehm grabstein drin ...waren die warhammer riesen nich vor urzeiten auch mal mit sowas bestückt ? genau wie eure sogenanten oger lords ..... wannstplatte un eisenfaust aber war klaut ja neh ....... omg
> von den "blizzard will warhammer un 40k rechte " geschichten fang ich jetz garnicht erst an
> un noch mal im ruhigen ..... merkt ihr nich das den leuten von war die anti komments egal sin ? das game is noch nich da keiner weiß 100% wies wird aber wen wer irgentwan mal was geklaut hat da blizz un nich gw
> hatte auch nie wer behautet war wolle das beste mmo werden ... nein aber ich bin mir sicher es wird ein verdammt geiles
> ...




*Duden an Kopf schmeiss*


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2007)

Wenn man jetzt mal nicht von denn MMOGs sondern von der Welt an sich ausgeht, dann kann nur Warcraft von Warhammer abgeschaut haben, denn Warhammer gibts seit 1982 und Warcraft erst seit Anfang der 90er. Aber selbst wenn da abgeschaut wurde... was soll's?
Solange eine eigenständige, faszinierende Welt dabei ruaskommt ist doch alle in Ordnung. Ich mag beides sehr gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaskade (5. November 2007)

Hauptsache es macht spaß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (5. November 2007)

Glomandir schrieb:


> naja... ich mein ich bin kein ItemFarmer...  brauch keine T und x und y Sets... ABER ...
> 
> Ich mag RP ... und ich mag absolut ned aussehen wie die anderen 1000 Zwerge... also sind Items schon bissi wichtig



Weniger itembasiert heißt nur, daß Items nicht einen Großteil der Spielfigur ausmachen. Wenn ich z.B. in WoW meine Rüstung ausziehe, habe ich erstmal 30% Leben weniger, geschweige denn die anderen Sachen. Das soll es in WAR nicht so kraß geben.

Es heißt nicht, daß Du Dich nicht von anderen unterscheiden kannst. In WoW hat doch jeder am Schluß das gleiche an. T- und S-Sets unterscheiden sich nur von der Farbe her.

In WAR sind alle Rüstungen sehr viel mehr stylisch. Sie passen einfach zu einem Fantasyspiel. In WoW riechen alle Krieger angebrannt. Wieso? Weil ihre Schultern ständig brennen und es auch aus ihrem Helm glüht wie aus einem Backofen. Den Jägern stehen die Haare zu Berge, weil sie ständig unter Strom stehen und Blitze um ihre Schultern zucken. Es mag Geschmackssache sein, aber für mich ist das kein richtiger Fantasy-Stil mehr.

Wenn Du Dir mal die Beispiele auf der Website ansiehst, z.B. für den Chosen, dann erkennst Du, daß man von Anfang an wirklich gut aussieht. Es gibt keine Papageienrüstungen, wie in WoW, bis man die Sets bekommt. Mit steigernder Stufe fängt die Rüstung dann nicht an zu Leuchten, sondern sie wird immer schöner, detaillierter, kraftvoller. Und es soll verschiedene Sets geben, die sich vom Aussehen unterscheiden und auch für verschiedene Spielweisen gedacht sind.

Schließlich kannst Du Deine Rüstung auch noch mit Trophäen individualisieren, z.B. als Ork, indem Du entweder Zwergen-, Elfen- oder Menschenköpfe auf die Stacheln Deiner Schultern steckst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo in WoW jeder Magier gleich aussieht, weil alle Rassen das gleiche tragen, da hat jedes Volk in WAR seinen eigenen Stil. Ein Dunkelelf wird nie in Hochelfenklamotten rumlaufen, genauso wie ein Zwerg nie Sachen eines Ork anzieht.


----------



## Angrimssohn (5. November 2007)

Ich finde es armselig, wie hier wieder gemeckert wer wo was wieder geklaut hat. Wo sich Fanboys wieder Grabengefechte hingeben und für Unsinn nen Kreuzug anfangen.

Es wird argumentiert, das gab es schon da und da und dies gibt es schon so und so lange.

Fakt ist doch, das „alle“ klauen. Ob WoW, ob Warhammer (Auch das Table Top-Spiel), ob Herr der Ringe und wie sie sonst alle heißen.

Alle klauen sie aus der menschlichen Geschichte und aus den alten Sagen die es zu Zeiten z.B. der Germanen, Kelten, Wikinger etc, gab. Keiner hat das Rad neu erfunden.

Anstatt über sinnloses zu diskutieren, genießt lieber euer Spiel das ihr mögt. Und schmeißt endlich euer Itemdenken, warum Items so aussehen wie sie aussehen und überhaupt nicht passen in die Tonne.


----------



## lutsch3r (5. November 2007)

Wer meint irgendetwas wurde aus WOW kopiert der kommt auf Ignore und gut ist.
Derjenige outet sich doch als boon allererster Güte und ist weitere Diskussionen nicht wert.
Gut fürz Herz sind ignorierte boons sowieso.

Lasst die Leuts dumm sterben und gut ist.


----------



## hunter2701 (5. November 2007)

gultis schrieb:


> also langsam is schluss das ewige rumgeheule von wegen war kopirt wow , wen dan wohl umgedreht es geht ja schon bei kleinigkeiten wie rüssi oder equit loss , sind euch mal die äxte der turen in donnerfels auf der anhöhe der ältesten aufgefallen ? ja nen dickes stück holz mit nehm grabstein drin ...waren die warhammer riesen nich vor urzeiten auch mal mit sowas bestückt ? genau wie eure sogenanten oger lords ..... wannstplatte un eisenfaust aber war klaut ja neh ....... omg
> von den "blizzard will warhammer un 40k rechte " geschichten fang ich jetz garnicht erst an
> un noch mal im ruhigen ..... merkt ihr nich das den leuten von war die anti komments egal sin ? das game is noch nich da keiner weiß 100% wies wird aber wen wer irgentwan mal was geklaut hat da blizz un nich gw
> hatte auch nie wer behautet war wolle das beste mmo werden ... nein aber ich bin mir sicher es wird ein verdammt geiles
> ...



Kannst du das noch mal auf Deutsch schreiben, so mit Punkt und Komma und Buchstaben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayla (5. November 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht, daß solche Leute, die sich nicht ersthaft ausdrücken können, Dir hier konkrete Antworten geben, oder?




*hüstel* und sowas auf ein Eingangspost, das einem im Hinblick auf Lesefreundlichkeit, Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksfähigkeit neue Abgründe offenbart.

Mir isses wurst, wer von wem klaut, solang das Spiel fein ist und ich meinen Spaß dran hab. Und der Spaß sinkt merklich, wenn man dem Helden erstmal erzählen muß, das Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksfähigkeit nicht der natürliche Feind jedes Postings sind.

*bäh*


----------



## Nay (5. November 2007)

gultis schrieb:


> wenigstens bleibt dan ein kleiner prozent satz der totalen zombies drausen



... sagte der Zombie, nahm seinen Kopf unter den Arm und ging von dannen.

Was ständig als "klauen" bezeichnet wird, ist ganz normale Weiterentwicklung. Newton hat die Gravotation auch nicht allein ausm Hut gezaubert. Und die ersten Menschenaffen haben auch nicht sofort den Steptanz draufgehabt. Es baut nunmal alles auf einander auf.

...stell mir grad vor, wie der TE wild fuchtelnd mit rotem Kopf vor seinem Rechner sitzt und die Tastatur malträtiert. ^^


----------



## Walkampf (30. November 2007)

Also, erstmal zur Warhammer Fantasy / Warcraft Beziehung, unabhängig von WAR und WoW.

Warcraft ist tatsächlich ein Warhammer-Klon.

Das erste Warcraft-Spiel "Warcraft Orcs VS Humans" wurde ursprünglich als "Warhammer Orcs VS Humans" entwickelt, dann hat Blizzard jedoch die Lizenzrechte verlohren.

*Das ist Fakt!* Ob es nun den Warcraft-Fans gefällt, oder nicht.

Das bedeutet, grundsätzlich hatten beide Spiele-Reihen den selben Ursprung, eben Warhammer.
Sie haben sich später zwar in unterschiedliche Richtungen entwickelt.

Warcraft eher knuddelig, was sehr gut durch die Comicgrafik unterstrichen wird und dadurch, 
dass die Orks stark an die japanischen Samurai angelehnt sind, was ihre Vorstellungen von Ehre betrifft.
Acuh die anderen Völker haben sich alle eher an den klassischen Heldensagen und Gutenachtgeschichten orientiert. Ein schillerndes Mittelalter mit vielen Helden.

Warhammer hingegen hat einen Weg, näher am tatsächlichen Mittelalter, eingeschlagen.
Schmutzig, blutig, brutal.


----------



## Succubie (30. November 2007)

zum thema wer kopiert hier wen muss man mal eines klarstellen:

wenn dan kopiert blizz wirklich von Warhammer. den gamesworkshop ( die verantwortlichen für Warhammer)
gibt es schon um eiiiiiiiiiiiiniges länger als blizz. und betrachtet man mal ein paar dinge, fallen sofort verdächtige ähnlichkeiten ins auge. dazu kommt noch das, soweit ich das weis, erst durch Warhammer die orks grün wurden, vorher warens sie nemmich noch net.

so und soviel dazu


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Dezember 2007)

Walkampf schrieb:


> Also, erstmal zur Warhammer Fantasy / Warcraft Beziehung, unabhängig von WAR und WoW.
> 
> Warcraft ist tatsächlich ein Warhammer-Klon.
> 
> ...




Liest euch das durch ... wenn ihr das getan habt dann geht nie wieder auf diesen Thread ... da das alles Haar genau klärt ist!


----------



## Juliy (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (1. Dezember 2007)

Komm Juliy..
Das Bild hat langsam sooo einen Bart..

Antworte doch einfach nicht auf die Flames.

Da finde ich deinen Flame schlimmer und nerviger als die teilweise berechtigten Rechtschreibflames ;-)


----------

